# 9/26 RAW Discussion Thread: Here Are Your Champions, My Friend



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

I have a feeling the Cesaro/Sheamus feud will go on to HIAC.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that Owens/Jericho pic, why is the ref raising Jericho's hand? He wasn't in the match! :lol

I'm interested to see where they go with Seth now, and to see our new US Champ :mark:


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome to WWE Monday night RAW, where everything is made up and the points don't matter.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL that Owens/Jericho pic, *why is the ref raising Jericho's hand? He wasn't in the match! :lol
> *
> I'm interested to see where they go with Seth now, and to see our new US Champ :mark:


Jericho yelled at the ref to raise his arm, so he could celebrate with his BEST FRIEND. :grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

LMAO Jericho wearing KO's shirt :lmao

Jericho is the only thing standing in the way of USA cancelling Raw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This show is going to get REKT tonight and I cant wait.

If you didn't watch the PPV, you can watch RAW and miss nothing significant. That's 2016 RAW for you.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder when Stephanie is gonna give up pretending she didn't know anything about Triple H showing up? She clearly held back the replacement ref so Seth couldn't win, lol.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I hope this doesn't mean that Roman gets mic time. Please god no.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Looking forward to RAW just to see Owens and Jericho.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Can they just change the Slammys to the Jerichos?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Reigns runs the mid card!" Believe That!







*


Donnie said:


> Jericho yelled at the ref to raise his arm, so he could celebrate with his BEST FRIEND. :grin2:


*
Kane and Daniel Bryan: "I'M THE TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS!"

Jericho and Owens: "WE'RE THE WWE CHAMPION!"*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *"Reigns runs the mid card!" Believe That!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their chemistry is INSANE, like I don't even know how a bully who turns on all his friends, and a 45 year old rocker who calls people "stupid idiots" work so well together, but I'm glad they do. 

Oh, and congrats on Roman's win, I'm admittedly upset my main man Rusev lost, but I have NO doubt Roman's reign will contain fantastic matches/feuds.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Raw is in the shitter so they'll probably pull off a title change, a return and some big explanation regarding Seth being screwed tonight. Sooner or later they will be pressured in to do things, due to poor ratings.

Why should we care though? The booking has been atrocious and even if Raw manages a good week, the booking will just turn back to shit after that.

Viewers are being taken for fools, whoever has bought "The Kevin Owens show" t-shirt might as well burn it, because sooner or later it will be the Steph & HHH show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait till the Presidential debate! Should be far more entertaining than this shit.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> Can't wait till the Presidential debate! Should be far more entertaining than this shit.


 lmao... you're not exaggerating there... definitely going to have to find somewhere to follow it. Trump and Hillary > Raw.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Should be interesting to see if they have Rollins play off that vid tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> lmao... you're not exaggerating there... definitely going to have to find somewhere to follow it. Trump and Hillary > Raw.


The Presidential saga has a far more interesting story line going on with both the candidates going in strong.... WWE/RAW needs to take notes on how to write a compelling storyline.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

Tonight is US Debate > Monday Night Football > Raw

And I'm Canadian.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bret Hart said:


> Can't wait till the Presidential debate! Should be far more entertaining than this shit.


Heh, I was going to post something similar. 

Raw has gotten to the point I'm looking for alternative entertainment within the first 5 minutes. It's THAT bad. I've boycotted NFL due to their idiocy but it's going to take more viewers away from the disaster that is Raw as well...Just not me. 

I've been supportive of this disaster for decades now(as I've supported ALL wrestling venues), but Raw is so bad it's like a slap in the face to anyone wanting to be entertained. I still hold out hope, but it's slim. 

Raw just seems to be everything I'm tired of with wrestling while Smackdown feels almost brand new and exciting.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Please have Charlotte move on to another feud I'm so sick of Sasha being in the title picture have her turn heel and feud with Bayley for a while.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The ONLY thing interesting about RAW is to see how Rollins will react. Other than that everything else is blah and it will probably continue to be that way while there will most likely be rematches in some form at HIAC. Saints vs. Falcons in the offensive shootout is more interesting than RAW tonight.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Second Nature said:


> Please have Charlotte move on to another feud I'm so sick of Sasha being in the title picture have her turn heel and feud with Bayley for a while.


Sasha vs Bayley is a mania feud breh. Besides HIAC is in Sasha's hometown so you better believe she's winning that title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just tune in for Rollins/Owens, and see what Jericho is up to, and you could skip the rest.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Strategize said:


> Sasha vs Bayley is a mania feud breh. Besides HIAC is in Sasha's hometown so you better believe she's winning that title.


They surely aren't gonna have Charlotte vs Sasha again? how many times do we have to see it in a year? hopefully you are wrong and she feuds with Emma Paige or somebody else.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Second Nature said:


> They surely aren't gonna have Charlotte vs Sasha again? how many times do we have to see it in a year? hopefully you are wrong and she feuds with Emma Paige or somebody else.


Well she hasn't gotten her "revenge" on Charlotte, so once again you better believe it's happening. They might even put it inside the cell aswell.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope Reigns brings back the Open Challenge :banderas


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

Slackly said:


> *The ONLY thing interesting about RAW is to see how Rollins will react.* Other than that everything else is blah and it will probably continue to be that way while there will most likely be rematches in some form at HIAC. Saints vs. Falcons in the offensive shootout is more interesting than RAW tonight.


I guess so. However the whole face turn of Rollins has been sub par. He basically whines about not being HHH and Stephs "guy" anymore. Not very becoming of a "face." 

Everything Owens has said about and to him during promos/interviews has been on point. Very odd writing on this whole storyline.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Should be interesting to see if they have Rollins play off that vid tonight.


Well they mentioned it on the RAW preview for tonight so it will likely be brought up:

_"Meanwhile, as captured by WWE.com cameras after the show, Stephanie left Indianapolis’ Bankers Life Fieldhouse in a limo with Triple H, who was eager to discuss how Raw’s first exclusive pay-per-view went. Stephanie claims that she had no knowledge of The Game’s apparent anointing of Owens as Raw’s chosen WWE Universal Champion, but after watching the exclusive footage, Rollins must be more suspicious than ever, and will come to Raw with more questions that need answering."_

Let's see what happens.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Might legit be a bottom 5 raw in terms of rating all time tonight. Prob won't watch a second of it


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL that Owens/Jericho pic, why is the ref raising Jericho's hand? He wasn't in the match! :lol
> 
> I'm interested to see where they go with Seth now, and to see our new US Champ :mark:


If you look closely, Jericho is raising the refs hand.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Interested in seeing how Rollins gets another shot at the UC. Obviously Foley will give him one more chance since he got screwed out of the belt again.


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

Per PWinsider.

Emma and Dana need to reunite. 



> Although whether they appear or not remains to be seen, Paige and Luke Harper are both backstage at Raw again this week.
> 
> Emma, who was on the road for the Raw brand (working as a guest referee) and was at the Clash of Champions PPV, is also at Raw.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Pair harper with braun, give them the tag titles


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

Paige is likely there for weekly dr checkups. She's not cleared yet. The other 2 have been cleared for a while now, particularly Emma. So I am not sure what's taking so long to put her in a match.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

*Re: Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

Emma please save us from more 4HW matches. Her feuding with Charlotte would be amazing and I would not mind her taking the belt from her Emma deserves the Women's Championship.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

Oh Lord, Paige to be revealed as Braun and Harper's sister, Abigail.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

Paige will get fed to Nia Jax as punishment.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Raw is obsolete. Delete.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

#WillANYONEbeWatching #RatingsDOA #WWELogic


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Uptown King said:


> Interested in seeing how Rollins gets another shot at the UC. Obviously Foley will give him one more chance since he got screwed out of the belt again.


I have a feeling Foley will get fired by Steph soon and then Triple H will take over. There is only so much Foley can go against Steph's plans before she gets tired of it. They will probably do a triple threat between Rollins, Owens and Jericho for the Hell in a Cell PPV.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I have a feeling Foley will get fired by Steph soon and then Triple H will take over. There is only so much Foley can go against Steph's plans before she gets tired of it. They will probably do a triple threat between Rollins, Owens and Jericho for the Hell in a Cell PPV.


To be fair, Foley has been pretty useless as GM. At least IMO.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

*I would love to see the WWE work on something creative. Luke Harper returning with Page would be nice to see. He could be this big nasty son of a bitch who talks to her like she is some teen whore. She totally hates him, but loves him (especially when he gets in the ring). It's like she plays hard to get when she is already his. However, Harper's character should have a bit of a twist to it. Make him creative by giving him this split personality. Mean and nasty to Paige and his opponent live in the ring, or at ring side. Then, back stage, in the parking lot he is a total gentlemen denying all wrong doing said, or physically performed "out there" as he would put it. Paige would of course be involved in competition herself. Dominating like she should have been from the moment she came in. Her character needs rebuilt all over again. White boyfriend with bigger dreams as a Diva. I think these two would be the perfect duo. *


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Re: Backstage At Raw Are - Returning Superstars*

Paige gonna get squashed son! That's what you get thinking you're bigger than the company that made you.

Ahhh I want Emma on Smackdown but oh well.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I have a feeling Foley will get fired by Steph soon and then Triple H will take over. There is only so much Foley can go against Steph's plans before she gets tired of it. They will probably do a triple threat between Rollins, Owens and Jericho for the Hell in a Cell PPV.


If that happens, I'll officially be in the "DVR only" club when it comes to Raw. The Authority got stale after the Daniel Bryan storyline ran it's course and I'm not going to subject myself to HHH and Stephanie running the show again.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

I really don't want Emma or Harper on Raw but it's looking more and more certain each week. I feel bad for them and their fans.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Owens and Jericho with this midcard comedy act are making the already worthless Universal title look like a complete and utter waste of leather and metal. It ain't a good look. I like KO and all but the guy looks like a fan holding that god awful thing. Jericho more focused on getting a cheap pop than trying to come across as believable isn't helping things either. Who gives a shit about the rest of the card when the top program is 2 guys more intent on becoming a 2 man standup act than main event level champions/superstars? I can't even believe I'm saying it but Reigns as US Champion > this shit going on with the Universal title right now. And it ain't even close.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Knowing WWE they'll probably do a political parody of the debate tonight.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to another episode of the Owens and Jericho show.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Main Event of Owens/Jericho v Reigns/Rollins


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

amhlilhaus said:


> Pair harper with braun, give them the tag titles


Literally the worst possible thing they can do with Harper.

He'd only get overshadowed once more while he does all the donkey work and Braun gets the victories and the spotlight.

--- 

Oh yes, Raw...no fucks to give. Might watch some of the JerichOwens comedy show tomorrow on YouTube but that's about it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hopefully, Seth Rollins cuts a promo and doesn't wrestle since I heard he's injured. I hope he recovers soon 

Anyways, it's too bad that some folks will blame whoever closes Raw tonight for the poor ratings


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

*BREAKING: The #RAWTagTeamTitles AND #USTitle will be on the line in TWO #WWEClash rematches TONIGHT on #RAW!*


----------



## CurbStomp93 (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh god, Rusev about to lose twice to Reigns in less than 24 hours :mj2


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780508887938113536
Obviously Reigns is winning that match. Not sure if they will give the titles to Gallows/Anderson here.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

ManiT said:


> *BREAKING: The #RAWTagTeamTitles AND #USTitle will be on the line in TWO #WWEClash rematches TONIGHT on #RAW!*


Oh goody


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> Raw is in the shitter so they'll probably pull off a title change, a return and some big explanation regarding Seth being screwed tonight. Sooner or later they will be pressured in to do things, due to poor ratings.


Knew it, Tag & US Titles on the line tonight.

This just proves they are panicking, pressurised into doing two possible title changes to get viewers...not gonna work


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

New Day v Gallows and Anderson part 255


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only interesting thing of tonight will be the table for 3, with Kane, Big Show and Henry.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

In Punk We Trust said:


> New Day v Gallows and Anderson part 255



Who cares? Tonight is the one night I'll give them a pass for phoning it in. Nobody will be watching anyway, so you might as well put on some more hot garbage.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE, don't you dare take the title off Roman right after he won it. I fucking hate when they do that, 1 day title reigns don't help anybody.

I'm also glad to read Seth will be ok with those bruised ribs of his. I don't think he'll wrestle tonight, but he might come and cut a promo?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

The first hour will probably get similar ratings to the previous weeks, probably with a slight drop or gain. Things will go down afterwards, though, but I'm not sure how stubborn the core audience of wrestling is. Maybe it won't be that horrible.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE, don't you dare take the title off Roman right after he won it. I fucking hate when they do that, 1 day title reigns don't help anybody.
> 
> I'm also glad to read Seth will be ok with those bruised ribs of his. I don't think he'll wrestle tonight, but he might come and cut a promo?


Yeah I don't think Reigns is losing the title tonight. If anything they have New Day lose the tag titles to Gallows/Anderson.

And yeah depending how he is Rollins probably won't wrestle tonight but he could at least do a segment/promo.


----------



## StoneAmbrose- (Jan 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE, don't you dare take the title off Roman right after he won it. I fucking hate when they do that, 1 day title reigns don't help anybody.


I hope so. so he can stay in midcard with worthless belt and not ruined main event.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780508887938113536
> Obviously Reigns is winning that match. Not sure if they will give the titles to Gallows/Anderson here.


As if there wasn't already enough reasons to not watch tonight, of all nights. Either way, we lose. We either get 50/50 booking from the same matches we just saw yesterday, or we get even more of the same.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So Emma about to be wasted by the incompetent creative team? Sucks. She could have been something awesome attacking Becky at No Mercy.


----------



## NoctisLucisCaelum (Apr 3, 2016)

The presidential debate is going to smash RAW's ratings into millions of pieces.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PLEASE, have New Day job like they should've done last night. They don't need the titles anymore.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Fully expect Reigns to retain the US Title, there's not really any doubt about that imo. The tag title match is less predictable, not sure how many more times they can have Gallows & Anderson lose a title match.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

CurbStomp93 said:


> Oh god, Rusev about to lose twice to Reigns in less than 24 hours :mj2


Aaand on that note that makes sure I don't turn on the show. Guess I'll just keep watching American Pickers. Thank you for the warning.
And since they took the emote away..


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

I predict a Loser Leaves RAW & winner gets a title shot between Sheamus and Cesaro tonight.

This allows one of them to move to Smackdown, hopefully with Harper to add bodies to the midcard.

Give them 25 minutes in the main event (ratings are gonna be awful for this episode) and let them go.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I will laugh if Roman/Rusev is the main event.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

So..

Raw is 'Rehash of Champions'?


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*I am definitely watching Raw and not some debate with two ass clowns!*


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I just want Raw to start so we can find out whether Seth's ribs are actually injured or not. And to see Roman as US Champ of course 

Raw's in Cincinatti, right? Dean Ambrose's hometown and he won't even get to be on the show there haha cos SD's in Cleveland tomorrow :lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Given the Gallows/Anderson vs The New Day rematch, I'm hoping that this is maybe an angle to debut a new member of The Club, given New Day used their outside shenanigans to win.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Yet another night of ready-made excuses as to why the ratings will tank tonight. Presidential debate, Monday night football, 2nd episodes of new seasons, porn easily accessible online, the excuses the last 2 years are all endless, even though none of these kept the show in the toilet when it was actually fun to watch. Next month it'll cause the fans don't get excited when everything is pink. The following month with be because of the thanksgiving holiday followed by "people dont watch tv during Christmas season probably followed by a month of ppl don't like tv when it's really cold followed but.but.but super bowl is all america cares about in February. This is the Excuse era. Wwe isn't going to try to entertain anyone since there are so many other reasons, according to them, why we probably won't watch this or next week.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Tonight will be the 6th presidential debate to happen in raws history. But it wouldn't take that to get me not to watch raw tonight. I'd rather stare at the wall.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok the pre-show is on...

- Reigns vs Rusev will open RAW
- Highlight Reel with Owens
- Also showing that video of Steph leaving with Triple H last night.

Let's see what else we have...


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I like Tom's new haircut. Might tune in just to see more of that.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> - Highlight Reel with Owens


That will surely be a highlight of the show. JeriKO ftw.


----------



## YestleMania (Dec 7, 2015)

Seth Owens and T.J. Parker.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling Rollins will interrupt the highlight reel.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Sami zayn on superstars, lol

Guess jerichos moving on.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Charlotte is 12-0 on tittle defenses on PPVs. Queen indeed.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Face Full Of Stuff said:


> *I am definitely watching Raw and not some debate with two ass clowns!*


3, dont forget the moderator


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

dana brook go to turn on charotte on raw tonight.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Whose ready for awkward Roman? I know I am!


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

im excited for the announcement of the best of 35 between Cesaro and Sheamus


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

They better not switch the US title back to Rusev in 1 day. I'm inclined to think that's what they'll do just because they needed a title change at CoC smh.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They're going to re-run the ppv, aren't they? sigh, might watch the debate instead


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

And...here...we...go...


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Roman still sucks.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

WOW loudest reaction of any superstar on the roster. Dam thats loud


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go. I don't care what you guys say, I'm glad Roman is the US champ!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

rematch-a-Mania


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rusev buried already :ha


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hilarious how bad they've fucked with the sound.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rusev gonna get jobbed again?! :lol if it does happen.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

LOL Roman US Champ Reigns


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman opens the show as US Champ and Rusev didn't even get a proper entrance.:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DAMNNN, talk about a jobber entrance for Rusev :loweringangle


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh look its rematch city.

i'm done for the night


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Roman still sucks.


He really doesn't, nice try.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

hahah Romans match in the first hour when the debate is not on yet.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

something something Reigns not the focus of the show as us champ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jobber entrance for Rusev, too.

:mj4


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I wish someone would photoshop the US Title over the WWE title during his WrestleMania 32 Raw speech


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Russev Reigns curtain jerkin :ha


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm probably gonna switch over to the debate and watch the rest of Raw later on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

For tonight's show I expect insults, character development, plot devices and maybe/hopefully someone doing a Flair Flop

but here I am in the Raw thread until 2am


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> He really doesn't, nice try.


He sucks more than you suck his c*** on here.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Roman is a Wank Pheasant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Put Rollins on TV so they can pop the crowd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Rusev w/ the super jobber entrance.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Ok maybe Roman IS winning with that jobber entrance for Rusev. Poor RuRu...but RoRo is US champ so don't really care right now lol.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Rusev doesn't deserve this. :bunk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

This will be the most stagnant show of the year due to the results of yesterday. :aj3


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I hope this isn't the start of Rusev's ship sinking again. He's one of the enjoyable parts of RAW for me.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> He sucks more than you suck his c*** on here.


Thanks for your clever response... and for not even bothering to explain why he sucks.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rusev deserves so much better than this shitshow.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Roman saying " I can do this all night " after a headlock ??!?!?!? HEEEEEL !!!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Kofi Kingston held the US strap, prestigious my ass ..


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> I hope this isn't the start of Rusev's ship sinking again. He's one of the enjoyable parts of RAW for me.


He has been very boring to me, but I blame Lana and not him.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, a title match to start off the show. But why didn't Rusev get an entrance? Lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

If there was any show to say screw the opening promo and just go for a big match, this would be it.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's go Rusev!!!


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> He sucks more than you suck his c*** on here.


 @Roman Empire why are so many Roman haters such awful people? Like, how is being a dick supposed to convince us he's no good?:mj4


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Can Rusev have his entrance Roman?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I've only heard "Let's go Rusev" chants against two people, I think you all know who those two are.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Let's go Reigns :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't get why to elevate their faces Reigns, they need to make their top heels look weak Ala Rusev and Wyatt. Hence the jobber entrance.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman has the crowd in the palm of his hands


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> @Roman Empire why are so many Roman haters such awful people? Like, how is being a dick supposed to convince us he's no good?:mj4


It's the first awful thing I've ever said on this forum to be fair. I'm just tired of the guy. Nothing about him is good. His look sucks, his entrance sucks, his style is boring, he mic skills are not great. I just am tired of him!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Nice pick up Ro... oh..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> @Roman Empire why are so many Roman haters such awful people? Like, how is being a dick supposed to convince us he's no good?:mj4


I don't even know. It confuses me as well. If someone doesn't like him, that's fine, but being horrible is not going to make me hate him too.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

was Reigns selling a back injury last night?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is boring already.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

please for the love of god, cancel monday night raw and replace it with owens and jericho insults for 3 hrs


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> was Reigns selling a back injury last night?


For about 3 seconds before he hulked up.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Iapetus said:


> They better not switch the US title back to Rusev in 1 day. I'm inclined to think that's what they'll do just because they needed a title change at CoC smh.


No worries, there won't be a switch. He ain't a Zack Ryder.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> It's the first awful thing I've ever said on this forum to be fair. I'm just tired of the guy. Nothing about him is good. *His look sucks*, his entrance sucks, his style is boring, he mic skills are not great. I just am tired of him!


You can say what you want about Reigns but not this :trips7 unk4


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm liking the piped in crowd noise.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate these two in the ring.. So boring.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mastodonic said:


> I'm liking the piped in crowd noise.


fpalm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

So could anyone please tell me why is a midcard feud opening or closing RAW every week ? I want to see Owens and Rollins, fuck you WWE.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> It's the first awful thing I've ever said on this forum to be fair. I'm just tired of the guy. Nothing about him is good. His look sucks, his entrance sucks, his style is boring, he mic skills are not great. I just am tired of him!


Well you don't think so. Fine, doesn't mean you have to be rude about it to others who do like him. That was WAY too far.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This match is even worse than the shit show from last night.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Solf said:


> So could anyone please tell me why is a midcard feud opening or closing RAW every week ? I want to see Owens and Rollins, fuck you WWE.


Maybe they wanted to start with a match and not another 20 minute promo?


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> So could anyone please tell me why is a midcard feud opening or closing RAW every week ? I want to see Owens and Rollins, fuck you WWE.


Well, let's see. Rollins hurt his ribs so...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lana got some chest action on her.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Reigns isn't even the worst part of the show, KO as major champion is a joke too.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's so bizarre guys, like both of them can really raise themselves for a big occasion but they didn't last night and they aint tonight, I think they don't have the best chemistry. It's like everyone wanted the ambrose/wyatt feud after the shield stuff that was super entertaining with both being the aggressor on either side, yet when it came to it, sheesh, it did not catch on at all. 
this is maybe the same?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

inb4 Roman Hulks up


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Maybe they wanted to start with a match and not another 20 minute promo?


Makes sense, Reigns couldn't cut a promo to save his life so that's the last thing to expect when he comes out.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

lol Rusev getting booed


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Just fucking end this shit.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nothing wrong with opening the show with this. Would you rather watch a Stephanie/Foley promo? I know I certainly wouldn't. Crowd is REALLY dead for this considering it's the opening match and presented as a main event level program.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> fpalm


I know you don't make good posts anyway, but at least acknowledge the silent arena suddenly all counting along with Reigns' corner clotheslines then becoming silent again.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Jesus this is fucking boring


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I think the story in this match is decent :shrug


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Iapetus said:


> Well you don't think so. Fine, doesn't mean you have to be rude about it to others who do like him. That was WAY too far.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this is fucking boring, seriously its that bad


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Only 15 minutes in and I keep trying to fastforward it. Keep forgetting I am watching live.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mastodonic said:


> I know you don't make good posts anyway, but at least acknowledge the silent arena suddenly all counting along with Reigns' corner clotheslines then becoming silent again.


Its called a wrestler waking up the crowd. Its part of story telling. FFS


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and there we have it, his back is all fine now


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do I have a bad feeling that Owens/Rollins are going to be set-up to close tonight on the Raw that is likely going to receive the lowest ratings ever?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fucking commercial? Just end the fucking match..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A 2 commercial break match in the opening segment.

:lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Botch.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

ShowStopper said:


> A 2 commercial break match in the opening segment.
> 
> :lmao


Watch it go three...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is an entire hour dedicated to the Owens and Rollins feud too much to as for?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Bah GAWD isn't this shit over yet?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Take a drink everytime somebody here crows on about 'story telling' or 'psychology' every thirty seconds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Why do I have a bad feeling that Owens/Rollins are going to be set-up to close tonight on the Raw that is likely going to receive the lowest ratings ever?


They don't do QH's anymore, so it doesn't really matter. WWE could bring back Brock, Taker, and anyone else tonight and the show is going to get destroyed by the presidential debate. Unless people put it on the Champion, but that would be dumb.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I actually don't mind reigns but he can't work with Rusev.

A character like Rusev only works when he's up against a likeable face, preferably one smaller than himself, not a jacked up guy who gets booed out of most arenas.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Where's animated Eli throwing awful picks in the 4th quarter? Worst qb to ever win a chip


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Two ad breaks in one match. Absolute fucking joke.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And so it goes on and fucking on...

END THIS GARBAGE


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> Its called a wrestler waking up the crowd. Its part of story telling. FFS


Like I said, the crowd went quiet again. That's not waking up a crowd. That's adding in your own crowd. They have the technology.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

you see how roman's foot clunked rusev in the side of head as they went over, must have stung a bit


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

d'von is back with the wwe, he's now a backstage producer. well in sir


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> This match is even worse than the shit show from last night.


I think last night would of been better if Clash of Champions was a PPV for both Raw and Smackdown. Then you would of had a whole PPV of nothing but championship matches and not a match like Cesaro vs Sheamus or Nia Jax vs Alicia Fox.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What are they trying to accomplish in this first hour? Reigns/Rusev 60-minute iron man match?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Really could use a boring chant


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mastodonic said:


> Like I said, the crowd went quiet again. That's not waking up a crowd. That's adding in your own crowd. They have the technology.


I don't expect you to agree with me since your whole gimmick is it shit on Reigns


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I wasn't even going to complain, but but Holy Mr Popo, this is going on way too fucking long.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

There must be one big mark in the crowd because I saw a sign that says "why debate WWE is awesome"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

wow romans back is a;; brilliant now, ah wait he's pulling off moves using his back
you its cena healed


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Um, are we being ribbed with this match being this long or something?


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

crowd is quiet i was at CoC yesterday and i'm sure everytime I yelled I was heard in the ring clearly lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess this is to establish Reigns as a "fighting Champion"


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Good opener so far. Still not as good as their first match together before sunmmerslam.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

From what I'm reading... horrid start. So glad, even if I'm bored as hell at work right now and could choose to watch it. Raw is so bad I'd rather stare at this bland cubicle wall than watch Raw. Damn...


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Rusev has an amazing frustration face.


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

that standing flying headbutt drop tho by Rusev


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Nicky Midss said:


> Really could use a boring chant


hard to get a chant going when the crowd is asleep.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

OMG JUST END THIS SHIT MATCH ALREADY


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

First hour ratings will be interesting to see in a couple of days.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Well, this crowd is gonna be dead for the rest of the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> From what I'm reading... horrid start. So glad, even if I'm bored as hell at work right now and could choose to watch it. Raw is so bad I'd rather stare at this bland cubicle wall than watch Raw. Damn...


And you don't ever miss a chance to tell us every single week...

If this match was on SD, though, it'd be praised as a MOTYC.


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

wwe9391 said:


> I don't expect you to agree with me since your whole gimmick is it shit on Reigns


My whole 'gimmick', if you like, is to shit on people pushed beyond their level of talent. Roman just happens to be the best (or worst) of those.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's ok, Rusev! Even though you're going to lose, you're still in the Raw 6 (Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sami Zayn, Cesaro, Rusev)


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> From what I'm reading... horrid start. So glad, even if I'm bored as hell at work right now and could choose to watch it. Raw is so bad I'd rather stare at this bland cubicle wall than watch Raw. Damn...


lol we know your watching


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev's Superkick >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Reigns' Superman Punch


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

He missed that Superman punch by a country mile


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

It takes more finishers to put down Roman Reign than was needed to put down Rasputin.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mastodonic said:


> Like I said, the crowd went quiet again. That's not waking up a crowd. That's adding in your own crowd. They have the technology.


They have the technology made me think of The 6 Million Dollar Man lol! I always thought the slow motion running in the show was funny! :laugh:


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

I hope the rest of RAW isn't this bad...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is sooooo lonngg


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is still going on, Jesus.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

The only way this crowd could wake up is if a major Pokemon spawns like what happened at Saturday's house show in Chicago.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Vince is trying to solve the problem of the 3rd hour always having the lowest ratings by bringing down the first 2 hours.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Raw. Is. Cancelled. Coming soon.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I applaud WWE for starting with a match, but it needs to something that hooks the viewing public. They are losing viewers to Monday Night Football, the presidential debate and returning fall shows. This match shouldn't have been the one to open the show, especially if it's going to go thirty minutes. Both guys are good and work their butts off, but they aren't clicking tonight. It needed to be more like their brawl at SummerSlam to get the crowd into it.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

AND THEN THEY END IT WITH A COUNTOUT 

:lmao:lol:lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Are you kidding me?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Mastodonic said:


> My whole 'gimmick', if you like, is to shit on people pushed beyond their level of talent. Roman just happens to be the best (or worst) of those.


He does this to me too before joining ignore. If you're not one of the five most obnoxious Roman marks on this forum, then you're an anti-Roman gimmick posting troll by default.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What? It ended in a double count out?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

AND THAT'S HOW IT ENDS?

WHY NOT HAVE IT END IN A COUNT FIFTEEN MINUTES AGO?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol A near 30 minute long match just for a count out.. And they wonder why ratings are plummeting.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They waste half an hour for *that* finish?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Double count out...seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A near 30 minute, boring match for a fucking double countout?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So obvious this was gonna happen to set up HIAC.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wonderful start to the show fpalm
Smarkbusters were right - boycott Raw


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Who booked this crap ????????????


----------



## Mastodonic (Oct 11, 2015)

Roman talking shit to the crowd. What a hero! Put a belt on him.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

just fuck off wwe you absolute cunts, seriously just fuck off


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

They're seriously giving this match 30+ min? And ending it like that? 

Wow... They're giving up early tonight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I tuned in a few minutes late. Did this match start at 8:00 pm?



Kabraxal said:


> From what I'm reading... horrid start. So glad, even if I'm bored as hell at work right now and could choose to watch it. Raw is so bad I'd rather stare at this bland cubicle wall than watch Raw. Damn...


Lol that wall sounds more entertaining to me! Put the US belt on it :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

lmaooooooooo 30 MINUTES FOR NOTHING.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This is awesome chants... SERIOUSLY?!?!!?... :westbrook5


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

lol @ this crowd


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

:lol :lol :lol

All that for a double count out.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*I like Roman Reigns, lately I've come to the conclusion that most smarts are idiots.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> So obvious this was gonna happen to set up HIAC.


Yeah that's definitely where they will have the final match.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Crowd was into the match


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

And another screwy finish...with a THIS IS AWESOME chant...jesus. No wonder the ratings suck


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Match is over, yet they are still going... why


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

All that... a 25-28 minute opener for a double count-out? 

:HA :HA :HA :HA


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

How has a half hour been dedicated to this shit?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is so fucking long


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I am loving the collective response to the WWE fuckery.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG, this segment is STILL going.

:lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

And I'm done. Fuck this garbage company


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That's a contender for worst opening half hour in raw history. Holy shit.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck me, just end Raw permanently. Fucking awful week in, week out.

Can't believe they're keeping this shitty feud going, too. Just shows how thin the roster is; every feud lasts 5 fucking months.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Reigns gonna get the first ever US Title Hell in a Cell match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> AND THEN THEY END IT WITH A COUNTOUT
> 
> :lmao:lol:lmao


Rusev vs Roman Best of 7 Series confirmed


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

>Takes chair shots.

Spear.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Not even selling those chair shots? Okay.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev being used as a someone's doormat once again


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

sigh.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

HAHAHAHA Roman getting yes chants to hit Rusev with the chair


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Reigns finally gets a Yes chant for the chair and he blows it by sitting down :lol:lol:lol


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What the fuck was that chair sitting part? Really?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Whut..... wtf was point of that? This company :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Add to chair shots to the list of meaningless things these days.

:lmao

Rusev is DONE.

:lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

YO THIS SEGMENT NEVER ENDS :LMAO


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I've watched the product for 10 years and that's the single worst half an hour I've ever seen.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Make it stop


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

It is still going on!!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Reigns' booking logic: gets hit with a chair, dies, revives himself, SPEAR *his music hits* pretty much


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

An incredible match my ass, Cole.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

This is still going on? Lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Here live, romans really popular.

Not suprising, hes always been popular here


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Roman is over tonight no doubt about that


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns deserves this treatment, not Rusev.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i hate byron saxton. i hate him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Turn him heel for GOD'S SAKE

Can't you fucking take a clue ?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

When you find out that Anderson & Gallows lost on PPV last night just so The New Day could get to 400 days as tag champs....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why did we order Clash of Champions if the same matches will be on Raw the next night?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Just give me Rollins/Owens/Jericho/Zayn/Cesaro already


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

An "interesting" choice of song for the 2K17 advert...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Did they show roman hitting rusev with the chair on tv, bet they didnt


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Was that del rio?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Del Rio in the trailer for a video game he won't even be in.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So what will Rusev's comedy gimmick be after he loses at HIAC?


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

And the cheers return.:lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

When we get back from the adverts, Rusev and Reigns will be fighting backstage.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol, Del Rio in this commercial.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Great, even more ridiculously stupid odds for Roman to overcome at the total expense of Rusev to cover his inadequacies.

Really hope his whole reign isn't as detrimental for his opponents as this feud has been for Rusev.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I love that ADR is still in that WWE2K17 Promo
It reminds me of when Bret was still in the RAW intro if you looked carefully after he left for WCW


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh please tell me that's not next.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Why did we order Clash of Champions if the same matches will be on Raw the next night?


Because you're an idiot.

No one with any sense wastes time or money on any PPV Other than the big 3. The rest are just repeated on raw anyway.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

This is the end......my only friend, the end.. hey I bet the DVD movie the doors from 88 is better than this... think I'll watch it...after the debate.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

that raw rating is looking really good right now. well on their way to that all time low.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> And you don't ever miss a chance to tell us every single week...
> 
> If this match was on SD, though, it'd be praised as a MOTYC.


It could be... but then it would have something called good booking, good writing, and a reason to give a damn. I mean, Miz and Ziggler are putting on great matches that actually make sense, matter, and have a story to them. A Miz match. 

I wish Raw was this. I wish Roman had the proper writing and booking to make him a true star. I wish Rusev had that. Instead, they have Vince shitting on a script and handing that out week after week after week.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

It seemed like they put more out there tonight than they did last night. Fun match, crowd was hype, they may have been happy not to hear a 20 min promo and instead get a nice match to open.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

ANOTHER ad? Is this a fucking joke?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

They seem hellbent on not giving us anything Owens/Rollins related for the first hour.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The New Day vs the Club for the world tag team titles tonight? 

Oh boy!! It's Clash of Champions part 2 :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> It could be... but then it would have something called good booking, good writing, and a reason to give a damn. I mean, Miz and Ziggler are putting on great matches that actually make sense, matter, and have a story to them. A Miz match.
> 
> I wish Raw was this. I wish Roman had the proper writing and booking to make him a true star. I wish Rusev had that. Instead, they have Vince shitting on a script and handing that out week after week after week.


I doubt SD could've made that mess anything great. It was a disaster.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Solf said:


> They seem hellbent on not giving us anything Owens/Rollins related for the first hour.


Well yeah... Gotta keep the focus on the most important person and title in the company. 

God, it's like they're TRYING to hit their all time low.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

got ma us news stream, i know what i want to watch lol, proper sports entertainment, trump vs clinton, rumble in the jungle baybay lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> It seemed like they put more out there tonight than they did last night. Fun match, crowd was hype, they may have been happy not to hear a 20 min promo and instead get a nice match to open.


No it's the worst thing ever, we all watched 30 minutes and hated it. The crowd there was into the match, but it was clearly a horrible segment lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell is wrong whit those stills shaking?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I feel bad for Foley, he must be completely broke to come back to the product now, he's damaging his reputation each week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Solf said:


> They seem hellbent on not giving us anything Owens/Rollins related for the first hour.


No worries, they'll likely close tonight on the Raw that might receive the lowest ratings ever.

I'm really hoping they come out already so they won't have to close/main event, but I know it won't happen 

Edit: Make this a Last Man Standing match, Mick!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Foley :facepalm


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh.. Foley.. Go away... Christ why are they continuing this stupid feud.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Wait, so we go from more than a half hour of Reigns/Rusev, to Cesary/Sheamus? fpalm


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cesaro won the series 5-3-1.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

I never thought I'd miss a 20 minute Raw-opening HHH monologue..


Tonight has taught me different..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That guy I know who hates Seth Rollins is all happy that he hurt his ribs so I told him how pathetic he was and he got mad at me :lol It's never cool to celebrate any wrestler's injury, even if you don't like them.


----------



## notalius (Jan 2, 2011)

a match being stopped due to medical issues .. maaan .. how much wrestling has fallen


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

At least Foley doesn't need a card for Sheamus and Cesaro's names.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Did they show roman hitting rusev with the chair on tv, bet they didnt


yeah they did


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

DammitC said:


> No worries, they'll likely close tonight on the Raw that might receive the lowest ratings ever.
> 
> I'm really hoping they come out already so they won't have to close/main event, but I know it won't happen


And of course, assuming they DO close the show, the Reigns marks will blame them for the ratings.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/62886282-post744.html
boom right on the money again, wwe should give me a job as head of creative since you can pretty much predict what they going to come up with.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro's got his other arm taped now :lmao

He'll be fully covered by HIAC.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

DammitC said:


> No worries, they'll likely close tonight on the Raw that might receive the lowest ratings ever.
> 
> I'm really hoping they come out already so they won't have to close/main event, but I know it won't happen
> 
> Edit: Make this a Last Man Standing match, Mick!



Well I don't really care about the ratings part, I just want to see those two now so I can do something else than trying to stay alive watching what is probably going to be an awful show.

But yeah, if Reigns is done for the night, they'll most definately close the show. Ugh.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Somehow I never noticed the James Bond background before.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

For any Cesaro fans out there: Let's all take a moment in silence and be grateful that the man can even walk right now after last night. So grateful he isn't injured


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cesaro with ALL of the tape.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro looks like a clown in that tape. It's amazing how this company has made me almost dislike the guy.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I'd rather Fella go over Cesaro. He's got more charisma than Cesaro will ever have.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro: If you want them to be quiet why don't you tell them one of your jokes?

*crickets*

Or you could tell them one of yours Cesaro :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Cesaro is god awful on the mic lolol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Cesaro all wrapped up. He's had his shoulder wrapped for months, if it's not healed now he needs to get that checked out.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

both of them are in their wrestling gear, oh for the love of god just fucking end this shit


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> I doubt SD could've made that mess anything great. It was a disaster.


That bad? Jesus... and that is why I can't watch it anymore. I see potential money making stars in Rusev, Owens, Roman, Rollins, and so many more on that roster and Vince is pissing it away because he is disgusted of being a wrestling promoter and wants to be "entertainment" and it seems specifically a children's show with how the type of face he chooses to push, despite almost no wrestler on any roster being capable of fitting that role. I mean, he has Bayley sitting there screaming for the push he loves to give but she's a woman so I doubt he'll ever pull that trigger.

I just want Vince to give us a wrestling show again... with simple feuds and stories built around the wrestlers and the ring, not the authority figures or a wedding or some goofy shit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hope Seth gets better soon.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol This segment is cringe.. The only thing they are selling is lower ratings..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley looks like a fucking tool these days.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Does all that tape actually DO anything????????????


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Tag Team incoming.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol at these two being so awful on the mic to each other.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

the_hound said:


> both of them are in their wrestling gear, oh for the love of god just fucking end this shit


If Cesaro comes out it's to wrestle.

He's the worst mic worker in the history of the company.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Foley had a great career and this return may damage that.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Yoooo someone called it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tag champs? :lol


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

One day Cesaro will evolve into the Yeti with all that tape he keeps adding


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Worst opening hour of Raw in recent memory


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Cesaro over doing it with that tape lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

for the love of god WTF


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

There we have it. The Best of 7 meant nothing.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Who called them being a tag team? lmao


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol 7 matches just to say "fuck it.. They don't matter".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5 :westbrook5 :westbrook5 :westbrook5


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cesaro and Sheamus for the Tag Titles... eh that's different

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Best of 7 just to be a tag team


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tag team championship. I knew this would happen.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:mj4:mj4

Think someone on here called it. They said WWE would team these two up.:lmao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

What is going on with this first hour...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

All this for... Tag Tea, titles...?

Wow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMAO someone called it. Cesaro and Sheamus as a tag team MIGHT work lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Foley is a troll


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy fuck, what a cringe decision all-around. :eyeroll


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foley definitely pulled that one out of his beard :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I will laugh if people get out of their seats to chase a Pokemon again during their match


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

A tag team title opportunity that they won't win? WTF


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Even if this decision is stupid and an insult to everyone involved in that Best of series -wrestlers and fans alike-, still could lead to something interesting.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

I give up. This was called a while ago. Show is so bad.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought he was gonna grant them a Triple Threat for the Universal title for some reason.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Oh. I'm actually pretty interested to see how this unfolds. They could definately use a new dynamic for their characters (or lack thereof).


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Jobber Club!!


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

so can someone fill me in I arrived in time to see sheamus and cesaro getting paired up, lol did I miss anything else?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Shaemus and cesaro tag team is fucking amazing, gonna love these two together.!


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

7 weeks straight of them wrestling, only to be Tag Team Champions? Yeah, fuck everything about Raw dude...


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

At least Karl Anderson will get a short run w/ some gold :zayn3

Well bronze.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> That bad? Jesus... and that is why I can't watch it anymore. I see potential money making stars in Rusev, Owens, Roman, Rollins, and so many more on that roster and Vince is pissing it away because he is disgusted of being a wrestling promoter and wants to be "entertainment" and it seems specifically a children's show with how the type of face he chooses to push, despite almost no wrestler on any roster being capable of fitting that role. I mean, he has Bayley sitting there screaming for the push he loves to give but she's a woman so I doubt he'll ever pull that trigger.
> 
> I just want Vince to give us a wrestling show again... with simple feuds and stories built around the wrestlers and the ring, not the authority figures or a wedding or some goofy shit.


Hold on so you're not even watching the show?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I thought that was The Ascention for a moment, not Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Lol that best of 7 series led to THAT?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And this is why RAW is the B show


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

My god...


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

A Cesaro and Sheamus tag team sounds like wrestling AIDS to me.

Club about to win, thank fuck.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Cesaro is going to get Sheamus so over, and if he doesn't then there is no more hope for Sheamus.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cesaro's got his other arm taped now :lmao
> 
> He'll be fully covered by HIAC.


Nah, they'll make an attractive tiger stripe pattern out of it.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The GOAT


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD_DDT said:


> Does all that tape actually DO anything????????????


Athletes swear by it is the best answer you can get.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair. Back when wrestlers had actual charisma and talent.

:mj2


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Anderson and Gallows have been so misused.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> A Cesaro and Sheamus tag team sounds like wrestling AIDS to me.
> 
> Club about to win, thank fuck.


Why would they win? They have absolutely zero heat...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Can we get a countdown clock for the start of Smackdown Live?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Am I reading this correctly... they go 7 for a title shot, draw, and instead of getting a sudden death match they get a tag title shot? What the fuck?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lets face it, folks: the tag team division NEEDS fresh faces such as Cesaro and Sheamus. Personally. I'm down with it if it means bringing some interest into the tag team division


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Cesaro is going to get Sheamus so over, and if he doesn't then there is no more hope for Sheamus.


More like the other way around.

Perhaps Fella can work the mic and let Cesaro come out to his music to stop him embarrasing himself anymore.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't really know why the lot of you are so opposed to this. Both Cesaro and Sheamus are floundering in the midcard, completely directionless. It might actually give them something cool to do, while giving more legitimacy to the tag-team division.



DammitC said:


> Lets face it, folks: the tag team division NEEDS fresh faces such as Cesaro and Sheamus. Personally. I'm down with it if it means bringing some interest into the tag team division


THANK YOU.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

wwe just trolled the hell out of the fanbase. just straight up trolled, lol. best of 7 and that is the result :lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Sheasaro...lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

This is just laughable now.

I wouldn't blame Vince, no point blaming the brand split, it's all down to Raw's creative team who lack any sort of creativity.

They've killed this show.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Dr. Strange commercial is more interesting than Raw. It's true, it's damn true.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> Hold on so you're not even watching the show?


Not this week. Last week was too painful as was the week before. I had actually quit Raw and SD pre draft and stuck to PPVs. Draft made me watch both. SD has kept me. Raw last week proved I needed to stop.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

_You guys can be so fucking stupid on here I swear sometimes._

They just made in 1 month Shaemus a credible wrestler again, having him team with cesaro, gain mutual respect for eachother over time, and win the tag team titles as faces just makes perfect fucking sense.

*They ACTUALLY made me give a shit about shaemus. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

If Cesaro can somehow use his inhuman strength to giant swing people into a Brogue Kick it might be worth it.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solf said:


> I don't really know why the lot of you are so opposed to this. Both Cesaro and Sheamus are floundering in the midcard, completely directionless. It might actually give them something cool to do, while giving more legitimacy to the tag-team division.


Yeah and if anything the best of 7 series gave them a chance to try and get over with the crowd without being overshadowed by the guys higher up the card. It is just funny how they set it up all up.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

If this does indeed end up being the night the hit a record low rating, they have seriously earned it. This is terribad. And that's coming from a Rusev and Cesaro fan.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Oooh I wonder what earth shatteringly creative portmanteau they have lined up for these two?

Cesamus? Sheasaro? Fellaro?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PunkShoot said:


> Shaemus and cesaro tag team is fucking amazing, gonna love these two together.!


Solid opening match from Reigns and Rusev for the US title. Came to a double count out, they brawled in the crowd, people were hit with chairs, Lana caught a Superman punch

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Honey Bucket said:


> Oooh I wonder what earth shatteringly creative portmanteau they have lined up for these two?
> 
> Cesamus? Sheasaro? Fellaro?


The League of Nations 2.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I like the thought of Cesaro and Sheamus as a tag team.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Just imagine a tag team finisher of the Cesaro swing into a god damn brogue Kick *


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Flair. Back when wrestlers had actual charisma and talent.


Back when bookers wouldnt slot guys into a certain spot

Back when talent rose to the top, instead of being pushed


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Why are they doing the rematch without banning Woods from ringside?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Do you think they've got the debate on backstage lol, i'm double screening lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match looks exactly like last night. Wonder if there will be a different result.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The League of Nations 2.


Don't you fucking put that evil on us.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Not this week. Last week was too painful as was the week before. I had actually quit Raw and SD pre draft and stuck to PPVs. Draft made me watch both. SD has kept me. Raw last week proved I needed to stop.


I can respect that, was going to be a dickhead, but I can't argue against saying fuck watching if you truly don't fuck with it. 

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

new day beats the club, shemaus and cesaro beats new day with the help fom the club.

i'm done with this company, vince russo got shit for his booking, holy fuck this bunch of bookers are making russo a creative genius


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Could those elf boots Kofi is wearing be dangerous? One misplaced kick and the point on those things could take a eye out or something.


----------



## RabidBenoit (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm off to the debate this is unbearable :lol enjoy Monday night ROH guys. Also enjoy those record low ratings.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't give a shit, I just wanna see a Cesaro swing into a brogue Kick at Wrestle mania finish.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

New day new to go away


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Monday Night Rerun. We just had a PPV last night and we're getting all the same programs again tonight.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Bring out Trump and Hillary! Contract signing for a Hell In A Cell match. We may be sports entertained that way.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Raw is rematch.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

RabidBenoit said:


> I'm off to the debate this is unbearable :lol enjoy Monday night ROH guys. Also enjoy those record low ratings.


You've never watched ROH, that much is clear.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Glad I'm not watching this piece of crap show. I have it recording but I'm debating on if I should just give it up completely because it is a waste of time to watch such a crappy show. Smackdown is way better


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Honey Bucket said:


> Oooh I wonder what earth shatteringly creative portmanteau they have lined up for these two?
> 
> Cesamus? Sheasaro? Fellaro?


Swinging Boots

The European Connection

Boots and Uppercuts

The European power trip




Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

This is like TNA all the same pay per view matches the next day on Impact, pay per views pointless


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Swinging Boots
> 
> The European Connection
> 
> ...


The European Union.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*You guys ask for a decent storyline, and new tag teams.*

The wwe creative made people give a shit about shaemus in a month, gave them a good storyline, have them develop charecters as a team, and you guys still bitch.

Classic.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Delete! Obsolete! Delete! Obsolete! Delete! Obsolete! Delete! Obsolete! Delete! Obsolete!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

RapShepard said:


> I can respect that, was going to be a dickhead, but I can't argue against saying fuck watching if you truly don't fuck with it.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Just sit in the forums to keep up just in case it gets good eventually... hopefully the next time isn't like the HBK retirement pull back and then the pipebomb and month of hope that made it hard to quit for a while. God, 2011 hurt. It looked like we were getting that next megastar and a new era. It just got worse.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Hitting the ads HARD tonight..

C+S could make a decent tag team but the way they stuck them together was so stupid.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gainn_Damage said:


> Hitting the ads HARD tonight..
> 
> C+S could make a decent tag team but the way they stuck them together was so stupid.


Not as stupid as Viscera and Charlie Haas.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> *You guys ask for a decent storyline, and new tag teams.*
> 
> The wwe creative made people give a shit about shaemus in a month, gave them a good storyline, have them develop charecters as a team, and you guys still bitch.
> 
> Classic.


Opinions. Except for a few spots that series was torture to get through and dragged on way too long.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Id rather watch 2000 WCW thunder or reruns of the Golden girls this is unbearable


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Can anyone explain why people want gallows and Anderson to be champs? Call or WWE booking or whatever but I don't think I've ever been so bored by a team since the Usos were champs for 58 years


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

zrc said:


> The European Union.


The BFF club

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

The rematch clause thing needs to die, hard.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PunkShoot said:


> _You guys can be so fucking stupid on here I swear sometimes._
> 
> They just made in 1 month Shaemus a credible wrestler again, having him team with cesaro, gain mutual respect for eachother over time, and win the tag team titles as faces just makes perfect fucking sense.
> 
> *They ACTUALLY made me give a shit about shaemus. *


Holy shit, you're right!

Is this bizarro world or something? I actually do give a shit about Sheamus now too. Hell, they even made me give a shit about him last night during the pre-show and from that solid match.

I have to give the Raw team credit on this one. This is something I expected Smackdown to do, but they managed to get me to care about the Fella for now. Kudos to the Raw team


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Bringing up Demolition. Sigh...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What's with these long ass matches the day after a PPV? Talk about giving it away.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wwe,

Please stop allowing Big E to do those dives. I legitimately thought Cesaro might have been dead last night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Asmodeus said:


> Nah, they'll make an attractive tiger stripe pattern out of it.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

League of Nations 2: Electric Boogaloo....

Turning over to debate. Raw just can't compete...hell, I'm tempted to watch static more than Raw.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Good match actually.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Crimson mask!!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Raw's done. Completely.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

koffi is ripped open oh look club is burried


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

HOLY SHIT KOFI


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. A busted up Kofi gets the pin lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Damn Kofi is busted open


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow was he bloody


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

DID GALLOWS AND ANDERSON F*CKING LOSE AGAIN ?!?!?! WHAT THE F*CK WAS THE POINT ??!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Ugh, why... WHY!?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Just sit in the forums to keep up just in case it gets good eventually... hopefully the next time isn't like the HBK retirement pull back and then the pipebomb and month of hope that made it hard to quit for a while. God, 2011 hurt. It looked like we were getting that next megastar and a new era. It just got worse.


I never really felt that way about WWE. But I did feel that way about TNA when Hogan and the Band came and screwed shit up. At least with YouTube in must see moments are easy to find, even if that saw it live feeling is missing.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh my god. Just. Fuck. Off. New. Day.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Shit Kofi. Sheamus & Cesaro>The Club


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Go back to Japan Anderson and Gallows.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And yeah, they made Sheamus matter again when he was approaching Big Slow/Korne levels of boring.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:bunk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy fuck, Kofi...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I missed the spot what happened with Kofi?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kofi Kingston finishing the match like a champ. He's bleeding like a stuffed pig


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Fuck off New Day ...


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Seriously fuck off New Day. I'm so sick of them.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Kofi is painted crimson. Good lord.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The Club stay losing but for some reason keep getting title shots


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

New Day will never lose those title.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sometimes, I sit here lost in my thoughts and ask myself why did Guns & Gallows ever come to WWE...they are being horribly wasted. Even in TNA, these guys would have been made to be big players rather than bit players.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi bladed?

I wonder what's next for Anderson/Gallows since it seems like they are out of the tag title picture.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Club are the most useless signings in history. All of these New Day/Club matches have sucked, while also being one sided, and just all around pointless as a feud. Club never generated any kind of heat. It's pretty sad.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Killer booking of these rematches, Raw brand. :HA


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

I've turned off now.

I'd rather watch the presidential candidates, they're better actors than these frauds.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Gallows and Anderson should go back to Japan ....


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

What busted kofi open?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Omg did they need to show the angle were Rollins lightly grazes his elbow. I see some of the criticism of the production staff on that lol

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

New day rocks!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok let's see where this whole thing goes...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Shamaro will beat the New Day to take the belts


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I missed the spot what happened with Kofi?


he got chucked into the steps head first, when the impact was made you see the blood spray out his head all over the ring post


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> The Club stay losing but for some reason keep getting title shots


Reminds me of Harper and Rowan. They could never quite beat the Usos.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This whole hour has been full of rematches, except for that Cesaro and Sheamus segment. Maybe this is the part where the show picks up guys!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Triple H is here to save the ratings!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Rollins is not medically clear to compete tonight...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This highlight reel is going to be awesome.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I could of swore you didn't take X-rays with a cotton shirt on... But then again idk

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Time to drink it in.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, so this injury is nothing as predicted.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Who is winning the debate so far?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

xvg-moneyvx said:


> What busted kofi open?


One of the Club members rammed his head onto the steel steps. He apparently bled on impact.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

did Kofi get busted, wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Time to drink it in.


The only thing this show is encouraging us to drink is a big pitcher of Jonestown Kool-Aid.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

The debate must be killing Raw judging by the page count..


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

OSDM4LIFE said:


> Who is winning the debate so far?


Neither...our enemies.

I'm watching the debate while in this forum.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

So, it's pretty much official that Anderson and Gallows are finished as far as credibility will go.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Neither...our enemies.


Well I don't disagree but I'm sure it's more entertaining than Raw so far.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> So, it's pretty much official that Anderson and Gallows are finished as far as credibility will go.


Good , Festus should have never gotten another run anyways


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

edit: nevermind


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

I really cannot stand Foley anymore. Annoying cunt.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sheamus, one of the greatest.. Yeah, Mick, you're just saying that :lol :lol


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

We should get a petition going to have the club go to smackdown. At least they'll get booked properly.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foley's been such a disappointment since coming back.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Is... Is Mick crying?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Foley really tried to sell this bulllshit with heart and passion and I'm still not going for it. Fuck this team.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Foley is a crazy old coot


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the best he's ever seen???? fuck me


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

So disappointed with Foley as GM. He is pandering to who exactly? No one in the arena cares about this tag team.


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Can foley be anymore cheesy?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Easy, Foley.

The Revival are already doing a good job at changing the tag-team division in NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

So...........these guys are gonna beat The New Day?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So Goldust and R-Truth ate going to get their shit pushed in by Sheamus and Cesaro... I'm down for that

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So basically Cesaro/Sheamus are going to be the RAW version of Slater/Rhyno "odd couple pairing". 

I really don't hate this as much as I should, other than the fact that you spammed 10 matches from these guys for no reason, as if there wasn't a simpler way to make this happen. Go two guys who are sort-of talented but can't get over or suck with the crowd? Throw them in a fucking tag team I always say. Beats having them wander around aimlessly in the midcard.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ugh... I hate Baylee already. Super cringe, super safe, super kiddie, super happy.. Ugh.. And a jobber match... Anna Fields looks like man...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Anna Fields looks pretty straight


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

:bayley3 :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking Anna Fields.. That's the most nameiest name ever

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

This could be a good tag team


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

"why you..."


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what...who the hell is this?


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Tammy the tummy? Commentary at its zenith, folks.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Who the fuck is THIS now? Someone let Nia Jax know her cannon fodder for the night has wandered into the ring...


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

Do you remember a time where a PPV or RAW would end with the segment they just showed with HHH getting out of the limo to a smiling Steph? With JR commentating on that not sitting right but we'll find out next week on RAW? You know... finishing it on something of a cliff-hanger to further to storyline and make it seem appealing to watch next week.

Nowadays all it seems to be is each weeks shows ending the same way. With either one wrestler in the ring and another at the stage entrance. Or the other being a wrestler lay out in the ring with the other stood over them or on the corner ropes celebrating. 

Weird how the segments that could give a cliffhanger ending are now all clips that are all on wwe.com and not actually in the show, and we're instead given the seemingly same matches week in week out or similar segments (or shows within shows to fill the time).


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

who's that chick?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Ugh... I hate Baylee already. Super cringe, super safe, super kiddie, super happy.. Ugh.. And a jobber match... Anna Fields looks like man...


I bet you're fun at parties.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Womans division now has jobbers.. :lol I just can't..


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

what the fuck is this shit?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Anna Fields kinda looks like AJ Lee tbh


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

wwe9391 said:


> who's that chick?


Local jobber


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

the jobber showing some personality, though. talking back to the crowd a bit


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Why you! :lol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn this is the least over bayley's been in like 5 years


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

lol at Anna Fields. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

How to cool off Bayley? Put her in a no story jobber match. Good job WWE.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Bayley actually has a worse move set than reigns


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Anna Fields kinda looks like AJ Lee tbh


... The fuck?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> We should get a petition going to have the club go to smackdown. At least they'll get booked properly.


Ehh American Alpha, Slater and Rhyno, and Heel Uso's will be above them for the near future. Turning face/heel switching brands isn't always the go to answer

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please come out Emma (she won't lol)


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

wish the jobber was still laying prone in the background while this interview goes on


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So going against MNF and the debates, this is the RAW we get?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy fuck.... Whoever did Tom's hair backstage needs to be fired immediately.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> ... The fuck?


Shorts + crop top. I'm guessing.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> damn this is the least over bayley's been in like 5 years


Raw booking talent


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

OSDM4LIFE said:


> Well I don't disagree but I'm sure it's more entertaining than Raw so far.


It is. It's getting a bit heated at this point.


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

Creative running wild, brother!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ah cesar and shemaus was to face new day tonight, however due to kofis injury the match has been scraped


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't like Bayley's finishing move.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

OSDM4LIFE said:


> How to cool off Bayley? Put her in a no story jobber match. Good job WWE.


She can survive one match with a jobber. It's not that deep yet.

Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

Mick should do all these segments with bits of food in his beard, and everyone should see it but act like its not there


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Raw is Xanax , why does everyone talk and act so sedated


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It went great :ha


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

This authority story line has to end.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice to see that Bayley, the most over babyface in all of WWE, is already being misused. Hooray.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> damn this is the least over bayley's been in like 5 years


50/50 booking will do that to you , Bayley was 2-2 on tv , now she 3-2 with that win over that jobber

50/50 booking killing careers left to right!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Stephanie is just vile in every way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph can't go one show without shitting on somebody.:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Ladyballs in full effect.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph will shave Foley's beard :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Zigberg said:


> ... The fuck?


I thought their attire looked kinda similar. Woops.

Edit: Stephanie growing a set again


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Foley getting fired soon?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mick looking like a geek.

:lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Steph gonna Steph.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Steph making Mick her bitch hahaha


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Geez I hate Steph.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's emasculation time


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Foley stumbling over his words like a bitch:lmao

*THIS IS PATHETIC*


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> She can survive one match with a jobber. It's not that deep yet.
> 
> Sent from my Z828 using Tapatalk


Oh I know she will survive the long run but there could have been at least something more here. That's more my issue than anything else.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

steph is the best


but hiring foley for his brain....lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie with the subtle Sheamus/Cesaro burial treatment. :HA


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Foley getting fired soon?


Called it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love that Goddess Stephanie is putting that scrub Mick Foley in his place. Get on your knees and grovel at the Goddess' feet Mick.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Steph burying talent as usual


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. (Stephanie) McMahon is at it again. (S)he's turning Mick Foley into Crying Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

She hired Mick for his brains? Evidently she never saw any of the chair shots he took.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

WHY DID NO ONE TELL ME GULLY GULLY GULAK GOT SIGNED ?!? :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Steph just SONNED the shit out of Mick.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Toned down cruiserweight gimmick division match, yay...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

CW tag team, sorry i just can't I JUST CAN'T


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Foley just got ladyballed :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That NXT promo > This RAW


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I'm guessing Rollins is fine if they're still using him in storylines..


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

When are they going to take the fucking tag titles off of the fucking new day for the love of God. Also how are you going to make 2 guys that don't like each other wrestle a best of seven series for a championship opportunity, only to take that opportunity away and make them a fucking tag team...Are they even trying to produce good Raw's anymore?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cedric/Rich is a great tag team.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

if it were tv allowed, steph should wear a huge dick rambone strapon for the duration of every RAW

end every promo with "because you know what will happen if you mess up again" as she holds it up


----------



## Godlike13 (Jun 21, 2016)

Why aren't we seeing any of the cruiser weights WWE already had in this cruiser weight division?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wwe9391 said:


> Steph making Mick her bitch hahaha


And i love it.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> So, I'm guessing Rollins is fine if they're still using him in storylines..


Yep. It's either a work or just a bruised rib.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

infidel said:


> if it were tv allowed, steph should wear a huge dick rambone strapon for the duration of every RAW
> 
> end every promo with "because you know what will happen if you mess up again" as she holds it up


Is it...is it weird that I find that kinda hot?


----------



## TickleH (Sep 1, 2016)

compare Bailey's shit generic promo to queen steph.. Night and day difference.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> When are they going to take the fucking tag titles off of the fucking new day for the love of God. Also how are you going to make 2 guys that don't like each other wrestle a best of seven series for a championship opportunity, only to take that opportunity away and make them a fucking tag team...Are they even trying to produce good Raw's anymore?


They properly trying to make them break Demolition's record since they are suing WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> When are they going to take the fucking tag titles off of the fucking new day for the love of God.


My question is when are they going to ban Woods from ringside?


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Hype CW division. Do not showcase CW, or truly let them work their style.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

We're halfway done with the show, folks. Let's try to hang in there so the ratings won't fall too much tonight


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Honestly can you see kids in elementary school and middle school getting into this crap , in 7 to 12 years I predict WWE will go the way of the dodo bird as their audience starts aging and moving on to other stuff, they are not gonna bring in the young fans to replace them


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Can you handle this!!?
Don't tell me they have to change the ropes back and forth just for one match?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Does Stephanie look like a Drag Queen to anyone else?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A dancing black guy on my WWE? This never happens!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It sucks that the CW's have to work the shitty, boring WWE style. Worst style in the world to work.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol look how low the activity is in this thread tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rich Swann is like a more athletic r-truth :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is going to burn the Highlight Reel to the ground.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Why the fuck do they need to turn the ropes and lighting etc purple for this shit? Such a gimmick.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bring Veda with you Cedric.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Can you handle this!!?
> Don't tell me they have to change the ropes back and forth just for one match?


Explains why Steph dragged the shit out of her rant.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cedric Alexander. 

The GEM of the CW division.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rich swann came prepackaged with a "dancing black man" gimmick. Bet he's Vince's favorite already.


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

WTF is this guy wearing


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Two Flippy Black Guys :clap


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> Does Stephanie look like a Drag Queen to anyone else?


Yes, she's fucking hideous.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Gulak got signed!?! That's awesome, legitimately happy for him!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Gulak! :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Zigberg said:


> Why the fuck do they need to turn the ropes and lighting etc purple for this shit? Such a gimmick.


one person, DUNN


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is the CW champ ever gonna be on RAW?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

GULAK :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Why the fuck do they need to turn the ropes and lighting etc purple for this shit? Such a gimmick.


Remember when they had mood lighting for Sin Cara I's matches...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Ok Ok Ok THIS IS MORE LIKE IT


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Lol look how low the activity is in this thread tonight


I think Smackdown's thread had approximately the same amount of pages an hour and a half into last week's show. It's kinda haunting to be honest. Didn't Raw threads in 2013 use to have like 300 pages in the end?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is what the cruiser weight division should be. Not that bullshit Kendrick match from last night. He has no business in this division.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

At the beginning Cole said "under 205 pounds" , that 3rd dude that came out is 206


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

What the hell is Gulak wearing?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I like the Cruiserweights but I just want to see Braun Strowman dart one of these guys into a production truck...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Prayer Police said:


> Can you handle this!!?
> Don't tell me they have to change the ropes back and forth just for one match?


It's just tape that they place over it and then remove afterwards, they do it fast.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

FUCKING ADVERT


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> At the beginning Cole said "under 205 pounds" , that 3rd dude that came out is 206


Gulak weighs 193 lbs.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

They actually changed the ropes? Seriously... If you want them to stand out, keep them on their own show where they can actually thrive, far from Kevin Goddamn Dunn.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Debate is going hot and heavy. Trump has her on the ropes and Hitlery can't recover.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Bring Veda with you Cedric.


Yes!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Debate is going hot and heavy. Trump has her on the ropes and Hitlery can't recover.


Trumps slaying of Hillary is more action packed than RAW..


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Here live, no one gives a shit about this


----------



## OSDM4LIFE (Dec 5, 2015)

These ads must be DELETED!


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Debate is going hot and heavy. Trump has her on the ropes and Hitlery can't recover.


We're watching different debates.

Trump is coming off as an even bigger fraud than usual, he's making someone like Hilary look like a genius.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

DammitC said:


> I think Smackdown's thread had approximately the same amount of pages an hour and a half into last week's show. It's kinda haunting to be honest. Didn't Raw threads in 2013 use to have like 300 pages in the end?


Nothing beats the Punk pipe bomb era, 2011-2012 in Raw thread page count


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Did the cruiserweights use to have sleeper holds/rest holds on their show?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Gulak weighs 193 lbs.


WTF that girl said 206?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitC said:


> Did the cruiserweights use to have sleeper holds/rest holds on their show?


Gotta love that WWE style, eh? "PSYCHOLOGY!11"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish to the match.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Lince died on that Lumbar Check.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That Ref's expressions tho


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is that Swan's finisher? A fancy pin?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hysteria said:


> I like the Cruiserweights but I just want to see Braun Strowman dart one of these guys into a production truck...


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit this match is brilliant and just like that over

go fuck your self wwe.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

A "Swann has 'IT''" sign. A Chris Jericho vs Rich Swann tease?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Match of the night, and of course short as fuck.

I hate WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> WTF that girl said 206?


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Cedric Alexander is my boy but he has to cool down the pace just a tad. His lumbar check almost decapitated Lince Dorado.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Much better Cruiserweight match that gives the crowd what they want out of the division.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


Could have sworn she also billed Dorado from New Jersey instead of Puerto Rico.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sheamus and cesaro reminding me of bulldog and owen hart there


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

FaceTime Heel said:


> Cedric Alexander is my boy but he has to cool down the pace just a tad. His lumbar check almost decapitated Lince Dorado.


Yeah, he really only knows one speed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Spaz350 said:


> Could have sworn she also billed Dorado from New Jersey instead of Puerto Rico.


She did. He currently lives in NJ, but is from PR.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The first Sheamus/Cesaro tag match could have waited for next week.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

much better than last night


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Owens 1.88

Nash is ecstatic that he can no longer be called the lowest drawing WWE/WWF champ


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stop watching people, watch the debate instead.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

There's literally nothing to look forward too in WWE games. Backstage brawling is there big addition this year ?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Stop watching people, watch the debate instead.


Why are you telling people what to watch?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Extremely off topic: but what a scene that was Nash lawn darting Mysterio into the truck and the lead pipes etc. . Fans freaking calling 911 because they thought the NWO was waging legitimate gang warfare and the stark contrast of all that happening cutting from the match in a company that due to offshooting from "traditional wrestling" had carried the norm for years and all of a sudden that shakeup and the way that was shot to portray an actual takeover... I sure miss the 96 97 range of the NWO before things became way too cute and over saturated (though in 98 the Hollywood faction vs Wolfpack/Kevin Nash was still quite over)

Anyway, on point: Im sorry but those four just didn't leap out of the screen to me. Hopefully once the jitters fade they can show something more.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Stop watching people, watch the debate instead.


No thanks. Raw may be terrible, but it's still less depressing to watch than that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Why are you telling people what to watch?


Because I can


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

ShowStopper said:


> Gotta love that WWE style, eh? "PSYCHOLOGY!11"





DammitC said:


> Did the cruiserweights use to have sleeper holds/rest holds on their show?


yes they did with dean malenko, jericho , ultimo dragon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bret Hart said:


> Because I can


Exactly what I thought. Odd stuff.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Sheamsaro


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Spaz350 said:


> No thanks. Raw may be terrible, but it's still less depressing to watch than that.


Far more entertaining than Raw


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

dick cuttler, i god why


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

At this rate Cesaro will become The Mummy.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's wierd. I wasn't expecting Cesaro and Sheamus to appear in multiple segments on the post-CoC ppv. I'll take it though.

Lol cool, they have local jobbers.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Local jobbers galore because of WWE/Raw's pathetically thin roster.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

let's go jobber chants?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Are they chanting lets go jobbers or lets go Cesaro?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

mrshow2ko said:


> yes they did with dean malenko, jericho , ultimo dragon.


Ah, I see. Just asking 

I bet the matches back then were entertaining as hell though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

How has Raw been?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Enhancement talent getting this much in on a brand new team of two pretty damn built and functional guys? What?


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> How has Raw been?


AIDS.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> We're watching different debates.
> 
> Trump is coming off as an even bigger fraud than usual, he's making someone like Hilary look like a genius.


Sorry, she's floundering and sounding like a political robot. we...are...malfunctioning....taxes....

She's losing. It's flat obvious to all but the kool-aid drinkers.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> How has Raw been?


Well, the jobbers they were facing just got chants over Cesaro/Sheamus. So that should about sum it up.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> At this rate Cesaro will become The Mummy.


:beckylol

Yeah he really needs to calm down with the tape.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

rematches, video packages and jobber matches. wow


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> How has Raw been?










Zigberg said:


> AIDS.


And yet you keep watching and expect it to get better. 


Hillary burying Trump harder than HHH buried anyone.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PERKINS.

:mark:


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

ffs AGAIN with the cinderella TJ perkins promo


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Ffs the crowd was chanting "Lets go Jobbers!" :lmao :lmao

This is so bad, what a shit show they've made of RAW's midcard.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Midget Tom


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe Trump is actually beating Hilary in the debate. That's what I'm reading everywhere on the 'net. Wow.

PERKINS IS HERE.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> How has Raw been?


:maury


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

oh god and so it begins


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

tj's acting is below a syfy exclusive movie


----------



## xvg-moneyvx (Sep 1, 2016)

Can he sound anymore scripted? Lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Grief I dont think i can do ppv weeks anymore. Staying up late for a PPV, Raw the next night then Smackdown Tuesday is destroying me.

I'm getting old :lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The next cruiserweight champ THE BRIAN KENDRICK :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why is Brian Kendrick getting a rematch fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

People keep complaining about its , its Enhancement talent or 50/50 boxing


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Tj " Papa Johns Delivery boy " Perkins 

What chants :ha


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

infidel said:


> tj's acting is below a syfy exclusive movie


Can't stand him already. Looks like a douche, sounds like a douche and does the fucking dab of all things, the twat.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> How has Raw been?


Imagine the taste of a straight guy to clothes


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Queen! :book


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Brian Kendrick is already the best promo on Raw.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I can't imagine this show getting more than 1.9M of ratings


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Why are they changing the ropes and making everything purple for the Cruiserweights? All it does is make it appear they aren't canon with the rest of RAW.

All the more reason to give one hour of RAW to NXT and have the Cruiserweights on there.


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Dana looks fucking hot tonight!!!!!*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> How has Raw been?



Lol you don't want to know, but I'll spread the "wealth" to you anyways.

The first hour was basically rematch city from the CoC ppv (Roman vs Rusev, and Club vs New Day), except for the Cesaro/Sheamus segment. By the way, it turns out that the pay-off for their series was to have them team up for the tag team title scene. Plus, Cesaro and Sheamus are having the most segments/spotlight (I don't mind that though).

Bayley squashed a jobber, and Cesaro/Sheamus squashed some jobbers.

The cruiserweights had a quick and decent tag team match. Perkins and Kendrick just had a short backstage interview together.

Charlotte is about to come out now.

Also, the likes of Seth Rollins/Kevin Owens/Chris Jericho/Sami Zayn haven't appeared yet. Unfortunately, I think their Highlight Reel segment will close tonight on the Raw that will likely receive shitty ratings.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Charlotte :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Charlotte kada


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Brian Kendrick is already the best promo on Raw.


 Jericho?..


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

TJ Perkins is to the mic what Ryan Fitzpatrick was to Fantasy Football this past week.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte is the MVP of the women's division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Charlotte actually looks decent tonight.

Dana, as usual, awful.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

bow down to the queen!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana's tits tonight >


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitC said:


> Lol you don't want to know, but I'll spread the "wealth" to you anyways.
> 
> The first hour was basically rematch city from the CoC ppv (Roman vs Rusev, and Club vs New Day), except for the Cesaro/Sheamus segment. By the way, it turns out that the pay-off for their series was to have them team up for the tag team title scene. Plus, Cesaro and Sheamus are having the most segments/spotlight (I don't mind that though).
> 
> ...


 hot damn that sounds like an episode of Mainevent or Superstars... what's the point in even watching Raw with that kind of shit..


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a strong feeling hours two and three of Raw are about to get treated like BJ Penn treated Kenny Florian


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

CJ said:


> :beckylol
> 
> Yeah he really needs to calm down with the tape.


Agreed. It's one thing in NBA when guys like Harden do this, but this is WWE which is all about appearance and presentation and right now he looks like a complete idiot.

His goofy ass entrance which includes him wearing a suit 2 sizes too big, then tears it off to reveal he's a life guard, is already stupid enough. Now he looks silly in the ring as well.

And ffs that theme song. fpalm fpalm


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't wanna see Dana winning the title before Bayley or even Becky and Paige, this is gonna hurt my eyes


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Charlotte has been hotter to me lately. She still needs an ass though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lol internet darling coming to butcher another promo.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

this raw is going to get 1.5 rating i think


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I've barely paid attention all night. Raw needs to go back to 2 hours or they'll lose viewers.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Ahhh, Sasha's out for a promo. Time to shoot myself.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

This feud feels like it's been going on forever.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Queen Charles.. holy fuck


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cosmo77 said:


> this raw is going to get 1.5 rating i think


Would make sense. They actually have a ton of competition tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

pesants :lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Dana but they need to figure out some decent gear for her.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Straw Hat said:


> Jericho?..


Hmmmmmm.....Nah. Kendrick.

But I had to think for a second.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Sasha Wanks

:lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Charlotte's not good on the mic but she actually is good at playing the crowd. That was legitimately funny and good at getting heat. She's been able to make someone as cringe-awful as Sasha over for the duration of this feud, so that's something.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

sasha when you will asume that you always lose against the goddes?

excellent work by charlotte as usual :eva2


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Charlotte is amazing! She's really grown into her character.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Sasha's promo are not bad

I'm sick of people tryin' to bash her


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

It's amazing. Last year, I didn't like Charlotte; but now a year later I'm becoming a bigger fan of her. She's really grown even more this year as a talent


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm beginning to see the charm in Charlotte.

She tried too hard at the beginning, but now she's becoming comfortable, and the crowd is eating it up.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Sasha popped the fuck out of Charlotte. Damn.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> There's literally nothing to look forward too in WWE games. Backstage brawling is there big addition this year ?



Backstage Fighting
In Crowd Fighting
Create-a-Victory
Revamped Career Mode
The NXT 4 (Charlotte, Bayley, Becky, Sasha)
Hall of Fame Showcase (Freebirds vs. Von Erichs, Flair vs. Sting from COTC I and so much more)
Shinsuke Nakamura

I'd say there's a lot to look forward to in this game. Yes, I know some of these features have been in games in the past, but they haven't been in a modern wrestling game recently. It's the first WWE wrestling game I've look forward to in quite some time.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Was that slap botched...oh Sasha...


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

They played Sasha's theme at the Chiefs game yesterday. Boss.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

I see why people dislike Sasha on the mic, seems like she's forcing it. Not natural at all.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte AND Sasha are the best in the game today.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

So is Sasha's injury even a factor anymore? She didn't sell it and still does the Bank Statement like nothing.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

HIAC will be featured on Sasha's hometown :sashahi


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I like both women but God, they need to take a break from each other it has become tiresome to watch the same thing over and over again


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Obviously WWE came in throwing the towel on this raw due to it being direct fallout and the competition, and nothing has been really egregious but this Raw has me feeling like:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As much as I've hated on Charlotte in the past Charlotte >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Sasha.

Charlotte is the true Queen of the Raw women's division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SETH.

:mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Rollins in street clothes? I think that's a first haha.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy shit i thought that was cm punk


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with the others about Charlotte. I'm starting to like her.

And she has some of her father's mannerisms.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana is like those one guys that always wears the MMA/UFC shirts, but always gets their ass whooped.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Great segment from Sasha and Charlotte. Sasha's looking like her old self already :clap.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Finally, the MAN is about to arrive!!


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

Charlotte is easily one of the best heels on RAW


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Why is Seth wearing so much clothes? NOOOOOO


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Seth?

LA PARKA TIME!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Highlight Reel will BURN


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This awful depressing debate is more entertaining than RAW..just fast forwarded through so much of it and now I'm actually back on this shitty debate.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Why do I have a good feeling Sami might come out to save Seth tonight from a beating from Jeri-KO later on tonight on the Highlight Reel, which will set up a match between Jeri-KO and Seth/Sami next week?


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm taking one for the team and watching the debate. What's happened with the "main event" program?


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Shadowcran said:


> Sorry, she's floundering and sounding like a political robot. we...are...malfunctioning....taxes....
> 
> She's losing. It's flat obvious to all but the kool-aid drinkers.


She may be a political robot but trump is completely clueless when it comes to politics, he isn't even very knowledgable on business.

It's embarrasing to see him stuttering through pre rehearsed nonsense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins just OWNED Foley.

:lol

Rollins is fucking BEAST like this.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rollins is having none of it :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm loving pissed off Rollins.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh good god, I fucking hate TJ Perkins. Dabbing fuck.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This Seth doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

TONY NESE TOO ?!?!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Foley needs to go rogue. I don't know how, but he should.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I like Tony Nese.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

they toned down tj entrance theme,...........oh wait WTF tv kendrick next week rematches galore indeed


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Where's Neville? :crying:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

So TJ Perkins is supposed to be a video game character come to life? Meh, I've seen weirder shit lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

At what point do they realize nobody has any idea who these CW's are.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Stephanie got into a limo with her husband. What's the big deal?


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

I fucking love TJ's entrance, getting decent pops.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Tony Nese! Hell-fucking-YES! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where is dar?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

2016 Cruiserweight division > RA CW division.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

NESE on RAW.

Holy fuck!!!

:mark:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

How many times has Foley appeared on the screen tonight?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but how do they turn the ropes from red to purple between matches for these CW matches?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

holy fuck...............


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nese lookin' good


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

TJ going for the kneebar every couple of mins is getting old already.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All these cruiserweights look like Created wrestlers from WWE 2K


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Goddamn! Is the human body even meant to do that type of dive?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Brandough said:


> All these cruiserweights look like Created wrestlers from WWE 2K


Nese looks like a Sandow clone...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

RAW should open with a Cruiserweight match most weeks if you ask me.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You know RAW is sucking a million dicks when you refresh a RAW thread and only 1 new post appears..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Godway said:


> At what point do they realize nobody has any idea who these CW's are.


I hear ya but at the outset of the CWC I didn't know but like 3 of the 32 contenders and still ended up getting pretty invested in it. 

They just gotta give them characters that are more fleshed out than a generic underdog story.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

TONY NEESE! :mark: :mark:

Was my legit favorite guy from the CWC, dude is a beast! Really glad to see him on RAW! Finally something good from this shit show. Really hope he gets a run with the CW Strap sometime!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Gainn_Damage said:


> TJ going for the kneebar every couple of mins is getting old already.


Have to agree. Like 2 per match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Charlotte looked more fuggable than Dana tonight... impressed... I would have chosen Charlotte over Sasha as well. She was glowing... must have got some good D last night.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> NESE on RAW.
> 
> Holy fuck!!!
> 
> :mark:


Right??

Dude is a beast, really glad to see he got signed!


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

DammitC said:


> Ah, I see. Just asking
> 
> I bet the matches back then were entertaining as hell though.


they were but still need to give the division time now to show everything they got. 
i think they are just hyping up every match too much right now like you will see something special each match which isn't the case now or back then just let the guys go out an put on the best showing without so much over the top expectations,


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

What are they chanting ?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TJ has potential to be the next face of the company. Fans already love him. Can see him having a few universal championship reigns in the next few years.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Brandough said:


> All these cruiserweights look like Created wrestlers from WWE 2K


Is that good for the game or bad for reality?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ROH chant now cm punk chants


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

CM Punk chants? :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off with the CM Punk chants


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CM Punk chants


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Punk chants


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

CM Punk chants are still a thing?? Lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tony Nesse is pretty nice. :jjones


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Seth?
> 
> LA PARKA TIME!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Shouldn't they be "Mick-ey Gall" chants now?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

they need to be chanting Mickey Gall chants now.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My God, these fans that go to these shows are fucking mongs.

:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Godway said:


> CM Punk chants? :lmao


Fucking Hipsters, fpalm


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

They were chanting ROH chants before the Punk chants ?


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Is it strange that i'm expecting Strowman to interfere and destroy both guys ?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TJP is better served as the first chaser for the title and going the Daniel Bryan route. As of now, I'd prefer a heel CW champ right now. Nese would be a great 'first' CW champ.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I turn on Raw and 2 randoms are wrestling each other


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Where is raw?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd disrespectful as fuck.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Where is Raw tonight? These fans are fucking awful.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Are they censoring TJ's shoes or am I losing it?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

terrible crowd that was a very solid match


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

roh chants, punk chants and savage chants, i know they're bored like the rest of us, they should just chant benoit.


----------



## tmd02 (Jul 29, 2016)

It was a boring toned down match, if it wasn't any good so what, make the crowd care next time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate arrogant crowds like tonight's.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love Seth so much :mark:

Maybe Cincinatti are mad that they won't get Dean Ambrose tonight, lol. That's a city he wouldn't get booed in


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Nese was pretty good. 

TJ not so much.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Never, ever going to buy TJ Perkins. Looks like a slightly overgrown 14 year old, terrible attire, cringey video game-related gimmick and does the fucking dab in his entrance. Get the title off him ASAP.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok the Highlight Reel up next...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That match was a disaster for numerous reasons. The not-champion guy outworked the champ by miles, who looked like a geek in comparison. And the crowd turned on it completely. Just ugh. The CW's were a really bad idea. Is there really any doubt that the TV audience is not your Network audience? Because they obviously didn't watch the CWC, and have no idea who these guys are, and equally have no idea why they should care about them.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still a good chunk of time left. This highlight reel is going to end in chaos.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Never, ever going to buy TJ Perkins. Looks like a slightly overgrown 14 year old, terrible attire, cringey video game-related gimmick and does the fucking dab in his entrance. Get the title off him ASAP.


Who do you think the title should be on, if not TJP?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Still a good chunk of time left. *This highlight reel is going to end in chaos.*


Called it


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

That cm punk chant was started literally by 2 dudes, then it picked up from there


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The gift of Jericho.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

How about some vignettes for a week before trotting these Cruisers out cold? The casuals have no clue who any of them are, so they're not paying attention. No promos, no vignettes, no hype... Hell,who here knew Gulak and Nese were even signed before they showed up on the ramp? They're not even giving these guys a decent chance to get a reaction, they're starting every single match cold.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm trying to watch both but my blood fucking boils hearing Trump talk about NATO, saying america defends Germany is taking the fucking biscuit, or that we don't pay our way. all members pay what is appropriate to their gdp pal. 

Don, there's a fucking reason Germany can't have the army a country their size should have, get yer fucking history book out lad. 

argh. 

right raw, decent match with tony nese, can't believe they're going back to the well with TJ and fucking Kendrick, it didn't work, give him another opponent please, thanks.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OWENS VS JERICHO is tonight


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel like SDL needs a niche element to it's show, since RAW has the CW div., which SHOULD be on SDL.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Who do you think the title should be on, if not TJP?


Kota Ibushi, but I can't blame the guy for not wanting to sign with the company. WWE hasn't had a good record of treating Asian wrestlers well. Nakamura and Asuka are the recent exceptions to the WWE rule...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte dropping the title next week I take it?


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho with the list!


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

Chanting CM Punk during the Perkins/Nese match was a straight up embarrassment for "wrestling" fans.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The List of Jericho! :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Drink it in man.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Jericho making a list...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

The Highlight Reel!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

THE LIST! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

On the bright side, this is going to be the 6th week in a row Kevin Owens closes Raw. On the dark side though, this probably has to be the worst Raw for him to close. Yikes!

Anyways, time to drink in the Gift of Jericho :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

the_hound said:


> OWENS VS JERICHO is tonight


Who turns on who?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HE HAS THE LIST YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

rorschacks said:


> Chanting CM Punk during the Perkins/Nese match was a straight up embarrassment for "wrestling" fans.


Absolutely. It's cringeworthy stuff.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Just gave us a sneak peek into RAW next week: SHIT


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Just realized this: but seeing many of these CW guys for the first time tonight: when Neville jumps in this division with that physique of his muscled nearly completely out of his frame: he should wrestle with a serious advantage in the power game which would be quite interesting as we have never seen Neville/Pac with the size/power advantage.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, what is the last segment of tonight? Still alot of time left..


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

HAHAAHAHAHA CHRIS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Jericho vs. That 70s Show is MOTN so far.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cameraman made the list. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Camera man just made the list :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LMFAO look what you did camera man XD


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YOU JUST MADE THE LIST :lol


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Jericho gets shit over like its nothing. 

Such a star.

Please don't leave again Jericho :/


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jeri GOAT giving me something to watch tonight


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> DGenerationMC said:
> 
> 
> > Who do you think the title should be on, if not TJP?
> ...


Kota dont want to wrestle 200 times a year.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Jericho should be Owens' buddy but they should tear Steph, Foley and the Authority BS out of it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Jericho's great, but this Jericho/Owens stuff just isn't main event material. It's midcard comedy stuff for the most part.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO to drop Jericho like dead weight tonight? Orrrrrrrrrrrrr.... does KO make the list TO-NIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

About five years ago. :lol :lol :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This has to be the biggest regular, consistent quality resurgence since Ric Flair in 06 isn't it? Man, where Jericho was in his last run looking so washed as a face a couple years ago to where he is now imo. alongside AJ currently the most entertaining man in this company is really something.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> Jericho's great, but this Jericho/Owens stuff just isn't main event material. It's midcard comedy stuff for the most part.


To each their own, but I'd take this act in the main event over anything else on RAW hands down.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH SHOTS


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Lol "you'll never see that money"


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

"..he's a bum"


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Gettin ready for seth


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

DammitC said:


> Lol "you'll never see that money"


Owens is gold!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

THANOS said:


> To each their own, but I'd take this act in the main event over anything else on RAW hands down.


In comparison, sure. I'm just saying, you should have a more serious tone for the main event. It comes across as geeky jobbers vs. geeky jobbers if you don't, and a certain element of KO/Jericho/Rollins feels like that, instead of a serious feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They're using this as a storyline. Shit is getting GOOD.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

weak pop for Rollins


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Fuck me, there is still 19 minutes left


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT POP and chant for Seth.

:banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Scrap Daddy :mark:


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens is beyond gold.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Redesign. Rebuild. Reclaim your couch......OMFG! DEAD!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Enzo and Cass to ruin another segment.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh great...


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

JeriKO on the mic. Glorious.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Damn they are over!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Not these two fucking clowns.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck me.. Why are these geeks here?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> DAT POP and chant for Seth.
> 
> :banderas


The pop wasn't that good :lol:lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If this is the main event I'm away to bed.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Godway said:


> In comparison, sure. I'm just saying, you should have a more serious tone for the main event. It comes across as geeky jobbers vs. geeky jobbers if you don't, and a certain element of KO/Jericho/Rollins feels like that, instead of a serious feud.


I guess we have different preferences? I can agree to an extent though.

On topic, "go redesign, rebuild, reclaim your couch" :lmao


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

I like Enzo and Cass just fine... But da fuq are they doing here?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

WELP. 

There went that segment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> The pop wasn't that good :lol:lol


Compared to the rest of this dead ass show, it was.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Yall trippin, Enzo and Cass are great and the crowd loves them too.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I used to enjoy Enzo & Cass. Just can't get into them anymore.


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> DAT POP and chant for Seth.
> 
> :banderas


It was weak


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

would have loved that to have been a rollins distraction for an ambrose attack lol it's cincy baby.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I RUIN EVERY WOULD-BE GOOD SEGMENT INVOLVING JERICHO. AND YOU CAN'T. TEACH. THAT!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

lol @ owens

LOL jericho


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## infidel (Jun 27, 2016)

whats with those mics


----------



## IJizz2Miz (Sep 27, 2016)

Seriously Seth?? I am sick and tired of stupid idiots interrupting The Highlight Reel. Jericho is the best at what he does and I finally want to see him get through this amazing show without rude distractions.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

.....this has just gotten very awkward......and segment blown, lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jericho better watch...it.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

It might be an unpopular opinion but Enzo is terrible on the mic.

His confidence is great but He just spouts random incoherent nonsense.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I didn't say anything :HA


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Even Owens shook his head at what Jericho just said XD


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well folks, there's still the A Show tomorrow...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

NOPE! I said I was gonna' punch you in the face! :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, this is entertaining the shit out of me.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens and Jericho are funny and all, but I wish they were more heelish. They are the heels afterall, and they get very little heat in segments like these, and kind of in general..


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Denial Jericho is best Jericho


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Chris Jericho is hilarious.lol. I'm actually laughing my arse off.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This is like fucking panto. Fucking awful beyond description.


----------



## rorschacks (Apr 3, 2016)

one of the funniest segments in a long time LOL


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Well this got awkward ...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT JERIGOAT


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

LOL


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

No Sami tonight?


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Reminded me of the scene from trainwreck...with cena making outrageously gay threats...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ciyG2_Y8yGI


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

fpalm


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Jericho and Enzo should be moderating the debate....


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Love to see JeriKO put these geeks in their place.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Please tell me Jericho will wrestle wearing pants again


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO mentioning Ambrose BETTER be foreshadowing to The Shield reunion.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens and Jericho are funny and all, but I wish they were more heelish. They are the heels afterall, and they get very little heat in segments like these, and kind of in general..


I can agree with that but I'll always take entertainment value over heel heat for the sake of heel heat.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

DammitC said:


> Please tell me Jericho will wrestle wearing pants again


He has knee pads on so tonight...yes.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins will interfere in the match.

Does anyone think it's time to put Enzo/Cass in the tag title picture? It just seems like they are floating around with no direction.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

If that was a screwup they managed to recover pretty well..

I'da just corpsed to fuck at that point..


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

"Folks next week we go pink. We will repeat all matches and segments next week since only the diehards and true believers watched last week, so fuck them, they will watch anyways as we rework the show u didn't watch"


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO mentioning Ambrose BETTER be foreshadowing to The Shield reunion.


Nah, just Owens getting heat by shitting on a hometown hero.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I can agree with that but I'll always take entertainment value over heel heat for the sake of heel heat.


 without those 2 entertaining there would be no reason to watch raw :draper2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Rollins will interfere in the match.
> 
> Does anyone think it's time to put Enzo/Cass in the tag title picture? It just seems like they are floating around with no direction.


Yes but I think they're delaying that until after the Rumble so they can become Champs at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> without those 2 entertaining there would be no reason to watch raw :draper2


People already aren't watching with them as a team. :shrug


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

reminds me of angle and jey jr, when he said something about rey being a little boy and angles likes little boys


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Rollins will interfere in the match.
> 
> Does anyone think it's time to put Enzo/Cass in the tag title picture? It just seems like they are floating around with no direction.


Might as well pair them with The Club. Not like they've got any momentum either.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Straw Hat said:


> without those 2 entertaining there would be no reason to watch raw :draper2


Exactly. I love the fact that they kept Owens with Jericho instead of with that boring Authority storyline tonight.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

Aye people hating on Enzo and Cass now holy crap.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Rollins will interfere in the match.


Let's hope.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I was laughing and enjoying the highlight reel until Enzo and Cass said they were in a match with Owens and Jericho. Didn't the best friends just beat their asses at Summerslam...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see Total Bellas and the Bella Goddesses.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> KO mentioning Ambrose BETTER be foreshadowing to The Shield reunion.


No worries, they will reunite. Hopefully, it won't happen for a few more years. They need more time away from each other at the moment. At least you'll likely get to see them all compete in the rumble next year though!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> I can agree with that but I'll always take entertainment value over heel heat for the sake of heel heat.


It wouldn't be heel heat just for the sake of it. Heels are supposed to get heat. Especially main event/World Champion heels.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

The best part of Enzo is his taunt simply because it just looks ridiculously funny.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please wrestle with the scarf on, Jericho.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Nice! He's wearing pants and he's hugging Owens lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

I love Kevin Owens. Ultimate troll champ.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jericho is just so great


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jericho needs to host and clean up at the Slammys.


----------



## IJizz2Miz (Sep 27, 2016)

Are we just going to ignore that fraud Tj Perkins walking around with Brian Kendrick's title? It's rightfully his!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

KO just throwing away the $750 scarf


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

JeriKO is the best thing RAW has right now.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Alright too many commercials on this Raw tonight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

big cass busted open


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

WWE turning the lights down for the crowd ala 1992 WCW Saturday Night :ha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

IJizz2Miz said:


> Are we just going to ignore that fraud Tj Perkins walking around with Brian Kendrick's title? It's rightfully his!!


Calm down, Ezekiel Jackson.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

IJizz2Miz said:


> Are we just going to ignore that fraud Tj Perkins walking around with Brian Kendrick's title? It's rightfully his!!


I'm glad Kalisto isn't on RAW. The CW is doing fine without him. Now Neville needs to be added to the SDL. Both of those guys could bolster the SDL mid-card.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Power that Be said:


> WWE turning the lights down for the crowd ala 1992 WCW Saturday Night :ha


 poor turnout?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm happy that Dean Ambrose got mentioned in his hometown


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> It wouldn't be heel heat just for the sake of it. Heels are supposed to get heat. Especially main event/World Champion heels.


Sure but we live in an age where the only way heels get heat is if they're repetitive, boring, and/or suck. The last thing I want is Owens doing any of that just to get heat. I'd rather him not care about it and just insult the opponent and crowd to get his heat.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bink77 said:


> "Folks next week we go pink. We will repeat all matches and segments next week since only the diehards and true believers watched last week, so fuck them, they will watch anyways as we rework the show u didn't watch"


Oh god no, it's not time for that fucking susan g komen shit again is it? positively nauseating to see support for a company that uses their cause to line their own pockets by most accounts.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If Seth interferes and gets beaten down, might Sami Zayn come to help him?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Guest Hosts next week. Because that always equals ratings.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Guest hosts are back? :lmao

Raw has hit rock bottom.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Seth interferes and gets beaten down, might Sami Zayn come to help him?


I hope so!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Just turned over to Raw after watching the debate. K.O and Y2J v Enzo and Cass in the main event. Turned the channel again straight away. No thanks


----------



## IJizz2Miz (Sep 27, 2016)

Spaz350 said:


> Guest Hosts next week. Because that always equals ratings.


Jericho vs Ashton has been on many peoples dream feud list for years. Can't wait


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

:lmao fuck I love Owens


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Straw Hat said:


> Guest hosts are back? :lmao
> 
> Raw has hit rock bottom.


At least it'll be cool guest hosts like Kelso and Hyde rather than Al Sharpton or some shit.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

TROLL OWENS TROLL


----------



## IJizz2Miz (Sep 27, 2016)

DGenerationMC said:


> IJizz2Miz said:
> 
> 
> > Are we just going to ignore that fraud Tj Perkins walking around with Brian Kendrick's title? It's rightfully his!!
> ...


You just made the list


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Sure but we live in an age where the only way heels get heat is if they're repetitive, boring, and/or suck. The last thing I want is Owens doing any of that just to get heat. I'd rather him not care about it and just insult the opponent and crowd to get his heat.


I hear ya. I just miss the KO when he first debuted. If you look at it, these past few months, he doesn't really heel it up anymore. Sure, he throws out his wise-ass comments, and they're great. But I miss legitimate heel 'Fuck You' KO. He's still entertaining, though. No argument there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh my god.. The COME ON BABY pin..


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

this is no competition..jericho and KO are too good


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

"He's the Lead Singer of FOZZY!!!"


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Guest hosts are back? :lmao
> 
> Raw has hit rock bottom.


And I demand another Al Sharpton guest host appearance


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"He's not drinking it!"

Someone NEEDS to make a montage of Kevin Owens trash talking during his matches!


----------



## Ronzilla (Feb 25, 2016)

Owens to Jericho, "Make him drink it!" <-- :costanza3


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

"Make him drink it!" 

Goddammit I love KO.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

That musta hurt.. lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> I hear ya. I just miss the KO when he first debuted. If you look at it, these past few months, he doesn't really heel it up anymore. Sure, he throws out his wise-ass comments, and they're great. But I miss legitimate heel 'Fuck You' KO. He's still entertaining, though. No argument there.


True. They could do better by booking him to destroy fan favourites for the fun of it and start by powerbombing Kutcher off the stage next week.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

IJizz2Miz said:


> You just made the list


I want no part of your "high" list, Paul London.


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

"He shouldn't even be out of NXT yet!"

My god lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Owens can talk shit with the best of em :lol


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I think Owens android Jericho legit don't care for eno lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I just saw "guest host" mentioned and had instant nightmarish flashbacks to the likes of Johnny Damon, Al Sharpton lyp-syncing/dancing and Enis Envy. *shudder shudder*


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Holy shit that boot to Jericho... Ouch lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jericho would have the audacity to slap Big Cass in the face lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Botch... Terrible "DDT"


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo back in which means he's eating the pin of course lol


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

That power bomb was nasty!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LMAO at the announcer's call on that "DDT". They stalled because they legitimately didn't know how to call that. Horrible match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lame ending.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

no run in by Rollins? okay


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow.... RAW was really bad tonight.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Owens putting that geek in his place, just like Jericho put that other geek Zayn in his place.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins barely on Raw tonight. I'm okay with the rating bombing tomorrow due to the presidential debate. :lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Ok, I guess no Sami Zayn then; or another Seth Rollins appearance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rollins doesn't even interfere. What kind of "that was it" ending was that?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Raw over?


----------



## FrostyNova (Aug 9, 2016)

The Brooklyn clowns continue to job.......what else is new?


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

Wait, what? So Rollins just left? Wow lol


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow.

That was it.

Raw really IS shit. What the fuck did I come back here for? lol


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Seth must have reclaimed his couch..


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

No run in. Wonder when Rollins will be back in action.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Good Im glad Enzo got squashed


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

No Rollins. How weak was that.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I was expecting Rollins to run in from the crowd at the end. Hopefully his ribs don't take him out too long. No Sami either.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Now that truly warrants being called one of the worst episodes of Raw in recent memory.


----------



## Demolition119 (Mar 1, 2011)

Just now getting to page 100 :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Rollins doesn't even interfere. What kind of "that was it" ending was that?


Yeah lame ending, I guess Rollins wasn't cleared to do any king of run in yet.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

what ending are people expecting ? Of course , Jeri-KO will win but we'll see how long that team will last. I'm still expecting jericho to turn on KO in a few months time.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Rollins doesn't even interfere. What kind of "that was it" ending was that?


How long is Rollins out with this injury?


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Zigberg said:


> Now that truly warrants being called one of the worst episodes of Raw in recent memory.


People say stuff like that a lot..


But in this case.. I'd have to agree.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That was it? How boring. Too little Seth on Raw tonight  I know he wasn't medically cleared but still, boo.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

Cesaro/Sheamus/Mick Foley segment

TJ Perkins vs Tony Nese

Seth Rollins and Mick Foley backstage segment

Charlotte/Dana Brooke/Sasha Banks segment

Highlight Reel segment with Chris Jericho/Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins/Enzo/Cass

Jeri-KO vs Enzo and Cass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> How long is Rollins out with this injury?


They just said he wasn't medically cleared for tonight, so it is possible he is back in action next week, or at least able to do more than tonight.


----------



## MMM2909 (Sep 6, 2016)

The only thing that was interesting tonight was wondering what will the ratings be...


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

marshal99 said:


> what ending are people expecting ? Of course , Jeri-KO will win but we'll see how long that team will last. I'm still expecting jericho to turn on KO in a few months time.


Nah, I don't think it's the finish to the match that disappointed some people. I think some of them are just let down that Seth didn't interfere to get his hands on Owens. It probably didn't happen because he isn't medically cleared to take bumps due to his injured ribs, which makes sense.

Hell, I even saw Seth holding on to his ribs the first time he appeared.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I'm sorry but it was really bad. That was a bad match that came across as half-comedy, with Owens/Jericho doing as much IWC pandering as possible. Enzo is like the biggest jobber on the roster, the Enzo/Cass act has been run into the ground already, they can't even beat the Shining Stars and now you have them doing the face savior angle at the end of RAW to take down the evil heels, which was part comedy and part Enzo/Cass jobbing again. And the match was bad. This show was fairly atrocious, just atrocious for different reasons than it usually is. Nothing they attempted tonight actually delivered, outside of Charlotte's heel work.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

# RatingsPreview #RawDOA #WWELogic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont really know why I'm complaining, I mean I'm not surprised by it one bit. But Roman destroying Rusev again...eugh. They never learn do they? They just refuse to change anything up at all with Roman.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

That tj Perkins little dab and dance at the beginning of his entrance is one of the most cringeworthy things I've ever seen.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Charlotte was the best part of Raw. Honorable mention; Owens and Jericho.


----------



## TR009 (Sep 1, 2016)

Damn, so much negativity here. Honestly, I thought this was a really decent episode of RAW. Dare I say this was the best episode since the first week (that's not saying much, but still). I know most of you are probably complaining because of all the rematches, but I thought the matches we got tonight were better than the COC ones. 

I don't know, this episode of RAW actually felt important rather than 2 hours of filler and 1 hour of actual storyline. Was entertaining and didn't feel agonizingly slow, and every segment felt like it actually served a purpose. But, I guess everyone's too busy riding on SmackDown's dick. That and it's the cool thing to hate on RAW


----------



## Spaz350 (Dec 17, 2012)

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> That tj Perkins little dab and dance at the beginning of his entrance is one of the most cringeworthy things I've ever seen.


I like Perkins as a worker, but gotta agree here. Sad thing is, I could almost forgive it if he was some young kid just following a trend, but he's in his early 30's. Just not good.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

In a few weeks, with proper character development, I can see the cruiserweight division providing a significant improvement to the 3 hour problem. The purple rain over the arena feels fresh and necessary for such a long weekly show.


----------



## TaterTots (Jul 22, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I dont really know why I'm complaining, I mean I'm not surprised by it one bit. But Roman destroying Rusev again...eugh. They never learn do they? They just refuse to change anything up at all with Roman.


Don't worry, since the match ended in a double count out...Roman will beat Rusev once again at Hell In a Cell next month. That will be the definite Rusev burial by Roman. How do you like it?


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Ahhhhh....didn't watch one single solitary second on this piece of trash called Raw. It's over wwe. You won't have any fan left within 2 years. It's over Johnny. It's over!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Agreed about Charlotte. The only heel on RAW right now generating true heat, and she's actually getting Sasha good reactions while Sasha's been as cringe as humanly possible. And this feud is SO fucking overdone by now, yet they're still generating heat with it because Charlotte's doing that good. As much as I like what Jericho does, he's mostly just pandering to the internet now, so is Owens, I was disappointed in everything about their appearance tonight. Nothing about them feels legit, I felt no heat whatsoever for the Rollins/Owens tease. Owens isn't working as champion and he's especially not working when he's playing the role of Mr Internet Guy like he did tonight. 

RAW's main event scene is a complete mess, even with healthy Rollins.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Sounds like a skippable show. It's nice that they don't put effort into their shows for the few fans they have left when they know they're gonna get clobbered in the ratings.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

TR009 said:


> Damn, so much negativity here. Honestly, I thought this was a really decent episode of RAW. Dare I say this was the best episode since the first week (that's not saying much, but still). I know most of you are probably complaining because of all the rematches, but I thought the matches we got tonight were better than the COC ones.
> 
> I don't know, this episode of RAW actually felt important rather than 2 hours of filler and 1 hour of actual storyline. Was entertaining and didn't feel agonizingly slow, and every segment felt like it actually served a purpose. But, I guess everyone's too busy riding on SmackDown's dick. That and it's the cool thing to hate on RAW


People don't WANT to hate on Raw. People want a good wrestling show. Raw's creative and booking decision won't allow for good wrestling shows. Bottom line. Smackdown entertains, it makes sense, everyone has meaning, no filler...Too many reasons to name. That is what happens when one creative team is better than the other. One show is shit. It just happens to be Raw.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

First time I've watched more than a couple of matches (mainly cause idiot one and idiot two were showcasing just how low they can go on network TV) and I didn't hate it. Oh there were parts I wouldn't even watch (New Day, Owens, Charlotte). I loved that the show didn't start with a 20-minute promo, but instantly went to ring action that lasted nearly 30 minutes!! That was good. That should be done on a more often occasion.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tapped out after the first 30 minutes. Doesn't sound like I missed anything of value... surprise, surprise. 

This show evidently isn't for me anymore. It's absolute fucking garbage.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> Agreed about Charlotte. The only heel on RAW right now generating true heat, and she's actually getting Sasha good reactions while Sasha's been as cringe as humanly possible. And this feud is SO fucking overdone by now, yet they're still generating heat with it because Charlotte's doing that good. As much as I like what Jericho does, he's mostly just pandering to the internet now, so is Owens, I was disappointed in everything about their appearance tonight. Nothing about them feels legit, I felt no heat whatsoever for the Rollins/Owens tease. Owens isn't working as champion and he's especially not working when he's playing the role of Mr Internet Guy like he did tonight.


True, as much as I really like Owens and Jericho, they are both completely missing the mark as heels as of late. Charlotte is an example of a heel generating real heat. Owens and Jericho with their pandering and "look at how cool I am" antics just try to get themselves over as opposed to getting heat. It doesn't helps one bit the program they are involved with.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> True, as much as I really like Owens and Jericho, they are both completely missing the mark as heels as of late. Charlotte is an example of a heel generating real heat. Owens and Jericho with their pandering and "look at how cool I am" antics just try to get themselves over as opposed to getting heat. It doesn't helps one bit the program they are involved with.


Yeah, they're doing the "Look how much fun we're having!! Quote us on your forum tomorrow!" gimmick when they should be focused on drawing heat, which they honestly aren't doing much of. Jericho gets his usual reactions, but Owens as champ really isn't drawing shit. People aren't reacting to him like a champion at all.

But then again it might as well be expected, considering HHH in a suit handed him the title, then disappeared from TV.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Godway said:


> Yeah, they're doing the "Look how much fun we're having!! Quote us on your forum tomorrow!" gimmick when they should be focused on drawing heat, which they honestly aren't doing much of. Jericho gets his usual reactions, but Owens as champ really isn't drawing shit. People aren't reacting to him like a champion at all.
> 
> But then again it might as well be expected, considering HHH in a suit handed him the title, then disappeared from TV.


So Triple H has not made 1 single appearance since interfering in the 4-way? Dat build.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

-Charlotte is still champion, and is boring as heck. Also way to successfully stall all of the momentum that Bayley had when she first debuted Raw writers, great job.

-So they spend months on this endless Cesaro/Sheamus feud, make it like nine matches, only to then turn around and make the payoff "hey it was a tie, so tag team title shot." WOW that's lame.

-The Club should have just stayed in NJPW. This is just sad now.

-The CW's were fine.

All in all, a mediocre show.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, Raw has gone from bad to worse. I ended up sticking to the game and the debate.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

God I hope this show breaks records week after week. They deserve it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Chrome said:


> So Triple H has not made 1 single appearance since interfering in the 4-way? Dat build.


It's HHH booking 101. The shows are going up against tough competition, he thinks no one will be watching them with or without him on the show (but I thought he was a huge draw???) so he just throws his guys under the bus and ignores the on screen story. It went from Kevin Owens/HHH vs. Rollins/Reigns to Mick Foley vs. Stephanie McMahon in a matter of three weeks. And somewhere in between Rusev gets squashed by Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad somebody agrees with me about Owens and Jericho and their lack of heelness. I think Jericho's hilarious, but neither him or Owens are acting heelish enough. They should go look at people like The Miz and Charlotte, who actually draw heel heat. They don't want to be cool heels, they want you to hate them. Owens has always annoyed me with his pandering tbh.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm glad somebody agrees with me about Owens and Jericho and their lack of heelness. I think Jericho's hilarious, but neither him or Owens are acting heelish enough. They should go look at people like The Miz and Charlotte, who actually draw heel heat. They don't want to be cool heels, they want you to hate them. Owens has always annoyed me with his pandering tbh.


Yes, The Miz is another good example like Charlotte of people that actually draw heel heat.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I hope this raw gets TNA ratings. Which frankly they deserve ...


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Still the best thing on RAW


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't believe I'm saying this but Charlotte feels like the main champion of RAW and its not even funny anymore. She's legit kayfabe wise and she draws actual HEAT. But please fucking put her in a new feud with anyone, anyone! This "I'm gonna show you and the whole world why I'm the face of this division" Sasha fucking sucks. GTFO already. She sounds like a brat. 

Owens needs to lose the title ASAP. Everything has been a disaster ever since. RAW is a flop.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know who write RAW but if they get the same guys from SD live this clusterfuck might look a bit different... I feel bad for the EU viewers like me its fricking 7 in the morning and I stayed awake all night to watch it...


----------



## jano2711 (Sep 27, 2016)

This raw was pretty terrible
1) Instead of having Cesaro and Sheamus end their feud, they lump them together to take on the lackluster tag team division, but i have some hope they'll do ok
2) Gallows and Anderson get buried, they really should have beat New Day at Clash of Champions, New Day is still great but they're become stale and repetitive as the weeks go by
3) Charlotte and Sasha segment was kinda pointless, and this feud is really being dragged on because there is no other female talent besides Bayley really, it's just the same back and forth "i'm the queen", "well, im the boss" and i'm really starting to lose interest
4) The Cruiserweights need mic time. Without being able to show their personality, they're just random guys doing flips in the ring, and while I enjoy the matches, the live crowd doesn't sound as interested as they could be, thus giving it a less important feel to it
5) Stephanie McMahon is pure garbage, her character is the most frustrating thing in today's WWE, because she constantly has the last say and all this power crap, it's just old now, and it doesn't work
6) Where is Sami Zayn? He lost to Jericho for no real reason, and today they just act like there wasn't even a match, and they're just not continuing with it
7) Why JericKO vs Enzo and Cass? Didn't need to happen, very lackluster main event and finish
Positive: Roman Reigns and Rusev; seems to be the only thing going on Raw that makes any sense


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Yes, The Miz is another good example like Charlotte of people that actually draw heel heat.


 Can't blame AJ, he tries but the fans love him.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I really don't care about Enzo and cass anymore but they lost a feud to the shining stars correct? Lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I have to agree with a few people on this forum. KO needs to start drawing some heat to himself. As annoying as they are, at least being associated with HHH and Stephanie gets people heat. I enjoy KO and Jericho, but they're not threatening as heels. It's a comedy stick at this point. 

Also hopefully we'll see a more build up between Rollins and Owens. It needs to happen in the coming weeks. If Seth isn't cleared for next week just have a promo with the two, but they need a longer interaction than 3 minutes.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Can't blame AJ, he tries but the fans love him.


He killed the man's family........Pictures!!!!!!!

He is just too damn lovable to hate. Still prefer his heelish behavior, though.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Jericho and KO need to be more like Charlotte, oh heck no!! That'd be awful for their characters.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Asuka842 said:


> Jericho and KO need to be more like Charlotte, oh heck no!! That'd be awful for their characters.


How? Charlotte is the only heel besides the Miz that's getting any heat at all. every heel should be more like them if you ask me.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

BEE said:


> I can't believe I'm saying this but Charlotte feels like the main champion of RAW and its not even funny anymore. She's legit kayfabe wise and she draws actual HEAT. But please fucking put her in a new feud with anyone, anyone! This "I'm gonna show you and the whole world why I'm the face of this division" Sasha fucking sucks. GTFO already. She sounds like a brat.
> 
> *Owens needs to lose the title ASAP. Everything has been a disaster ever since. RAW is a flop.*




No that don't need to at all. Give it time as its still early and its not bad at all.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Second Nature said:


> How? Charlotte is the only heel besides the Miz that's getting any heat at all. every heel should be more like them if you ask me.


 Why is AJ ignored in this all? He's playing a huge prick really well IMO and doing his best to get people to boo him. Hell he even managed to get Cena cheered at one point and the crowd gave Cena a standing ovation at SS.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Second Nature said:


> How? Charlotte is the only heel besides the Miz that's getting any heat at all. every heel should be more like them if you ask me.


If the face were to be really legitimately over as they're suppose to theres no need to have every heel be Miz or Charlotte. One Miz is enough. WWE has been in a face drought for the past 10 years. 

The truly over faces they shoot them down almost systematically.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> Can't blame AJ, he tries but the fans love him.


But at least he tries to be an actual heel. Rollins had a similar issue as a heel. Im not seeing the same from Owens and Jericho.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Why is AJ ignored in this all? He's playing a huge prick really well IMO and doing his best to get people to boo him. Hell he even managed to get Cena cheered at one point and the crowd gave Cena a standing ovation at SS.


Its because AJ doesn't get consistently booed like them Yeah he gets some boos when he acts really heelish but still most of what he is getting is cheers.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I think KO possibly wants to be a anti hero, can just tell he rather be a cool, badass SCSA like character. I love to see a tweener run start sometime next year.


----------



## Denny Crane (May 7, 2009)

I don't know why but I saw Sheamus and Cesaro becoming a team all along. I figured they'd become one out of mutual respect though.


----------



## marshal99 (Jan 6, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I have to agree with a few people on this forum. KO needs to start drawing some heat to himself. As annoying as they are, at least being associated with HHH and Stephanie gets people heat. I enjoy KO and Jericho, but they're not threatening as heels. It's a comedy stick at this point.
> 
> Also hopefully we'll see a more build up between Rollins and Owens. It needs to happen in the coming weeks. If Seth isn't cleared for next week just have a promo with the two, but they need a longer interaction than 3 minutes.


KO has never that kind of intense heel to draw heat. He has always injected a bit of comedy into his wrestling , "the headlock master" , the mocking of opponents by mimicking their gestures in the ring , the trolling of the fans by making like he's going to do a suicide dive or a high flying move only to slide under the ropes to do a headlock.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Denny Crane said:


> I don't know why but I saw Sheamus and Cesaro becoming a team all along.* I figured they'd become one out of mutual respect though.*


*

*

They could over time. This could end up like the Bryan/Kane scenario where an odd pairing becomes a entertaining tag team.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> No that don't need to at all. Give it time as its still early and its not bad at all.


His reign so far has been a major flop. His reign has been very unforgettable ever since he won the damn title. He's not even involved (directly) in the main storyline of RAW and that's Rollins vs Steph/HHH. And this fucking 'my best friend has my back' bullshit doesn't scream of a champion, whatsoever. At this point, Jericho can win the title and there'll be nothing lost. Nothing. 

As far as booking is concerned, Reigns is the primary champion of RAW, followed by Charlotte (who is the most over HEEL in RAW).


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Second Nature said:


> Its because AJ doesn't get consistently booed like them Yeah he gets some boos when he acts really heelish but still most of what he is getting is cheers.


And whose fucking fault is that? Nobody in their right mind would turn somebody with the reactions AJ got upon arrival heel, of course it won't work.
AJ was just turned because the crazy old geezer didn't want cheers taken away from Reigns and Cena in their matches with AJ. Or at least the cheers he imagined in his head.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm actually kinda interested in seeing what comes of the Sheamus/Cesaro tag angle and wouldn't at all mind seeing them upset New Day and take the titles. I think Sheamus is rather underrated here on this forum, and if this is what comes from the best of 7, then at least it's better than nothing, or one of them just jobbing at a championship match. They could prove to be a good odd-couple kind of team. I would have preferred The Club going over New Day at the PPV, but this could be a good alternative option, too, assuming Sheamus and Cesaro actually get to go over.


----------



## Second Nature (Aug 5, 2016)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> And whose fucking fault is that? Nobody in their right mind would turn somebody with the reactions AJ got upon arrival heel, of course it won't work.
> AJ was just turned because the crazy old geezer didn't want cheers taken away from Reigns and Cena in their matches with AJ. Or at least the cheers he imagined in his head.


Yes of course I never claimed it was his fault. he can't help it that the crowds refuse to boo him a lot of the time.


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Second Nature said:


> Yes of course I never claimed it was his fault. he can't help it that the crowds refuse to boo him a lot of the time.


It also doesn't help that AJ is somewhat of a Lesnar in this type of situation. He's legit when it comes to being a wrestler around the world. His moveset screams babyface. The fans naturally don't want to boo him because AJ already transcended kayfabe in this case and he's just getting pops just for being..AJ.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

sasha wanks


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank god I turned last night off after that terrible first hour.

Looking at the results words fail me, this show is on its last legs.

Raw's creative team all need sacking, a bunch of kids could probably do a better job right now.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*And from reading the last few pages of the Raw thread people are already souring/turning on Owens as champ. He didn't even make it to October







*


----------



## Desprado (Oct 27, 2014)

In my point of view, the biggest mistake this year of WWE was that they made Owens the champion.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *And from reading the last few pages of the Raw thread people are already souring/turning on Owens as champ. He didn't even make it to October
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I was never sold on him to begin with. And the manner in which he won the title and has been booked ever since hasn't done him any favors. But he's not really doing much himself. I find nothing interesting about his performance.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Owens is fine champ and Y2J is hilarious. Problem is they have a super serious opponent who should be more pissed at a MIA HHH. They cant play off that. 

They need an underdog babyface to bully or someone that has a sense of humor at least.

Rollins should fuck off somewhere else.

Move Big E or Kofi to the main event. New Day vs JeriKO.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Barely over 1000 posts in the Raw thread. Sums it up really.

Didn't bother with the PPV or this Raw and honestly can't see myself coming back for a while. It's absolutely atrocious right now and I've got to the point where I think I've lost hope.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Godway said:


> Eh, I was never sold on him to begin with. And the manner in which he won the title and has been booked ever since hasn't done him any favors. But he's not really doing much himself. I find nothing interesting about his performance.


*Oh that's fine, I just find it funny because I just said maybe 2 weeks ago that this happens with whoever the WWE puts their world titles on. IWC favorite or not, he gets 3 months (in Owens case much shorter lol) and then people that were supporters of the guy will turn on them. It doesn't matter who it is, WWE fans will turn on whoever wears a world championship.*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

TaterTots said:


> Don't worry, since the match ended in a double count out...Roman will beat Rusev once again at Hell In a Cell next month. That will be the definite Rusev burial by Roman. How do you like it?


Sad part is you're not joking and this is exactly what WWE will do...


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Oh that's fine, I just find it funny because I just said maybe 2 weeks ago that this happens with whoever the WWE puts their world titles on. IWC favorite or not, he gets 3 months (in Owens case much shorter lol) and then people that were supporters of the guy will turn on them. It doesn't matter who it is, WWE fans will turn on whoever wears a world championship.*


Yeah sure, give me NXT Owens and you'll see how many people turn on him.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Yeah sure, give me NXT Owens and you'll see how many people turn on him.


*Yeah ok.*


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Quiet on here last night, probably because anyone with any common sense steers clear of these discussion threads these days because it's just non-stop bitchery. Smackdown will put on a similar level show tonight and get praised through the roof, guarantee it...

Anyhoo, Owens and Jericho are by far the most entertaining thing on either show right now, should eventually be a great feud between them. Cesaro and Sheamus as a tag team should be interesting. They've both been treading water as of late, and this should help both of them. Charlotte remains by far the best women's champion we've had in years. Shame she will eventually lose the belt to the vastly overrated Bayley, but she is someone who can stay relevant without a title. 

The WWE's handling of Anderson and Gallows remains a serious issue though, they should have taken the belts off of the New Day long ago. Instead they've been treated like geeks from day one. 400+ days as champions is way too long for any tag team, though it's hard to see who takes it off the New Day at this point. 

Plenty of room for Raw to improve, and it will always suffer in the ratings against the NFL, but it's nowhere near as bad as some on here would have you believe...


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *Yeah ok.*


Is it so hard to understand that people don't like to see their favourites stripped of what made them popular when they become Champions?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Is it so hard to understand that people don't like to see their favourites stripped of what made them popular when they become Champions?


*No, not hard to understand that PEOPLE don't like that, wrestling fans however is another story. This is the current trend for all WWE champions for quite some time now, once whoever gets that belt the clock starts ticking immediately on when the fans will turn on them. 

KO is the same guy he has been since debuting on the main roster, most people don't even know what his NXT run was like because they didn't watch. Yet when he debuted up until he won that title he consistently got one of the best reactions on every televised show and PPV, and was one of the most popular WWE guys on these boards. But once they put a world title on him that all starts to change, when everything was fine up until that point with some people even clamoring for Raw to give Owens a Universal title program/win. Now that he has won though...Take a look around, listen to that Raw audience for his segments, reactions aren't the same and they aren't better with the same thing happening on these boards.*


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *No, not hard to understand that PEOPLE don't like that, wrestling fans however is another story. This is the current trend for all WWE champions for quite some time now, once whoever gets that belt the clock starts ticking immediately on when the fans will turn on them.
> 
> KO is the same guy he has been since debuting on the main roster, most people don't even know what his NXT run was like because they didn't watch. Yet when he debuted up until he won that title he consistently got one of the best reactions on every televised show and PPV, and was one of the most popular WWE guys on these boards. But once they put a world title on him that all starts to change, when everything was fine up until that point with some people even clamoring for Raw to give Owens a Universal title program/win. Now that he has won though...Take a look around, listen to that Raw audience for his segments, reactions aren't the same and they aren't better with the same thing happening on these boards.*


Owens is far from the same character he was when he debuted on the main roster, hell is even far from what he was a month ago. He didn't need mommy or daddy to win the intercontinental title twice, he didn't Jericho to make Sami Zayn his bitch for almost their entire feud.

Yet now without HHH he wouldn't have won the title, and without Jericho and Stephanie he wouldn't have retained the title, since Rollins had him beat at least twice. Owens stood out of the crowd of chickenshit WWE heels, and now he's made another Authority's paper champion, only slightly better booked than Rollins was. This is not Owens character, not even his main roster character, at least to me; and apparently, to many others complaining.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Chris Jericho maineventing in 2016 it's ridiculous, he's old and washed, he gets gassed after 5 minutes, plus he's a goof and can't be taken seriously. Jericho's credibility is dead forever, nobody can take seriously a guy who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder. Jericho reminds me of Ric Flair, he looks like shit these days....


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

We'll that didn't fucking take so long now did it? A month ago you all were crying out for Owens to win the title, now the complete 360. You've already turned on him just like you have every other guy/girl you were crying out for to be champion( ambrose/sasha) and it'll happen to AJ soon enough too.

Bottom line is this is still the exact same Owens you wanted as champ a month ago. He is still the most entertaining thing about these shitty raw shows, so as far as I'm concerned he should be the main champion of the show. He's not heelish enough for you? Where hAs this notion of him pandering to the fans all of a sudden emerged from? Because what I see is him belittling/slating the fans every chance he gets, like a true heel, I see him mocking his opponents antics like a good heel would do, I see him talking shit to his opponents during the match, that's heelish, is it not? I see him absolutely owning and getting under Seth Roliins skin every week, helping create sympathy and fan support for a newly established baby face. So what the hell about Kevin owens right now isn't heelish? Because I do hear him garner heat for himself. It seems the problem people on here have with him is that he entertains people too much, what do you prefer someone more like sheamus? Heelish and dull at the same time? I know I wouldn't. 

And yeah it would be cool if he showed more traits of nxt Owens, but that's a booking problem, of course.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

ste1592 said:


> Owens is far from the same character he was when he debuted on the main roster, hell is even far from what he was a month ago. He didn't need mommy or daddy to win the intercontinental title twice, he didn't Jericho to make Sami Zayn his bitch for almost their entire feud.
> 
> Yet now without HHH he wouldn't have won the title, and without Jericho and Stephanie he wouldn't have retained the title, since Rollins had him beat at least twice. Owens stood out of the crowd of chickenshit WWE heels, and now he's made another Authority's paper champion, only slightly better booked than Rollins was. This is not Owens character, not even his main roster character, at least to me; and apparently, to many others complaining.


*He could be booked exactly the same and it wouldn't matter. With today's WWE, wrestling fans turn on the champion. The proof is there with every champion the WWE has put the belt(s) on over the last several years.*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol barely 1000 posts in this thread for a 3 hour show, that has to be a record low.


----------



## James Green (Jun 17, 2016)

That was one of the worst Raws in a long time. What a pile of dog shit.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Chris Jericho maineventing in 2016 it's ridiculous, he's old and washed, he gets gassed after 5 minutes, plus he's a goof and can't be taken seriously. Jericho's credibility is dead forever, nobody can take seriously a guy who lost to Fandango and Zack Ryder. Jericho reminds me of Ric Flair, he looks like shit these days....


Still better than Kane beating Bray Wyatt in 2016.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

WWE to Non-US Fans: "Fuck You." 

Last night's RAW proves that WWE doesn't give a care about its international audience. 

The excuse for that shit show is that the show was on against a debate; just another one of WWE's weekly justifications for their awful show and worse ratings. Next week the justification for awfulness will be that the Giants are playing the undefeated Vikings. 

F WWE.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This company deserves EVERYTHING it gets.

Take that for what you will.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Rusev continues to be underutilized. Hopefully this isn't a repeat of when he got beat up every night for months by John Cena. 

Cesaro and Sheamus teaming up is kind of intriguing to me actually. But a little annoying since Cesaro is relegated to the tag team division.

Charlotte is getting better and better in my opinion. A true heel who is at least good enough to be a legit threat.

Jericho is still on a roll in terms of comedy. He is hilarious. 

Glad that New Day kept the titles, interested to see where Gallows and Anderson go from here. This feud was a total disaster overall. 

This crowd was incredibly annoying. The CM Punk chants are getting beyond pathetic. I was one of Punk's biggest fans but the guy walked out on wrestling and then got demolished in UFC. What exactly is there to cheer?

Overall an incredibly boring show. Raw has all the talent in the world but their storytelling is a mess. It's all over the place. Smackdown clearly has had the better storytelling since the roster split.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Rambo Apocalypse said:


> *He could be booked exactly the same and it wouldn't matter. With today's WWE, wrestling fans turn on the champion. The proof is there with every champion the WWE has put the belt(s) on over the last several years.*


Since Bryan was the Champion, I can't remember a single WWE champion that wasn't either a pandering clown or an Authority's paper champion. Well, there's Brock, but his reign was criticized because he was never there.

My point is, why people should not turn on something that is different from what they're used to see? I get what you say, and I don't think people are completely immune from that. But implying that everyone nowadays gets shit on because fans are fickle idiots, with a similar record of Champions in the recent years, to me it's ridicolous.


----------



## AllAboutEMMA (Sep 26, 2016)

I hope Charlotte vs Banks gets the Main Event next week. Promo was good, got the crowd more than the Universal Champ(s)  and Charlotte did a good job, she improved very well on the mic and is the best heel with Miz, by far.

CWs dont deserve that shitty crowd, i mean stay at home if u dont care for the show.


----------



## kowalski9 (Oct 14, 2013)

Bink77 said:


> This is the end......my only friend, the end.. hey I bet the DVD movie the doors from 88 is better than this... think I'll watch it...after the debate.


The Doors came out in 1991. You're welcome.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Random question, but how do they switch the ropes from red to purple for the CW matches? Is it super fast to change them or something?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Random question, but how do they switch the ropes from red to purple for the CW matches? Is it super fast to change them or something?


They don't change the ropes just put purple tape over them then back to red


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

validreasoning said:


> They don't change the ropes just put purple tape over them then back to red


Still seems like a lot of work for little reason.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Another lacklustre Raw :sleep



SDWarrior said:


> Random question, but how do they switch the ropes from red to purple for the CW matches? Is it super fast to change them or something?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/clash...erweight-purple-why-has-no-one-mentioned.html


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

Bret Hart said:


> Lol barely 1000 posts in this thread for a 3 hour show, that has to be a record low.


No, record low would the ratings this episode of RAW gets. 


They didn't even try to be entertaining tonight. They just gave up.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Nothing against TJP but I've seen both of his promos from COC and Raw and he comes off as so generic with the "happy to be here" speech. I've just heard it so many times by so many different wrestlers over the past few years I actually cringe when I hear it now.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jesus Christ that was utter garbage. Jericho's list is the only thing to look forward too anymore.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Raw is the perfect cure for insomnia. everything sucked and it feels like there is no direction for anyone currently


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Dolorian said:


> But at least he tries to be an actual heel. Rollins had a similar issue as a heel. Im not seeing the same from Owens and Jericho.


Yeah, they're not even trying to get booed. Back when Jericho became his suit wearing self, he said in an interview he dropped everything the people loved about him. The long pants, the flashy entrance, the catchphrases, the energy in his promos and his matches. Now he's actively going for things in his segments he knows people are gonna cheer for. I understand both attitudes (the latter wanting to entertain at all cost), but the former is way more old school and professional.


----------



## BigBoyEra (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey guys new to the forum here! I agree with what the user said above, right now I cant see what direction they are going with anyone right now. But god do I love me some Chris Jericho hahaha. I think he just has............ IT!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

WWE has officially entered the WCW 1999 territory at this point. Not WCW 2000 where it was blatant the company didn't give a shit and was dying a death they knew was coming but they're in the WCW 1999 one in the sense that yeah their generating "solid or decent" money for their time and still have an audience that will be able to watch whatever they dish out but the quality of their shows/events are dropping vastly, their ratings and attendance were beginning to drop, there is no stars that can legitimate draw viewers at a consistent rate (yes WCW still had Hogan, Sting, Nash, Savage, Flair and all but their drawing power was starting to diminish quickly around this year), they had TOO many programming that diluted and watered down the product when the quality isn't even good, hot shot booking, by the minute writing for characters and feuds, pandering to mainstream media/sponsors/charities to gain some mainstream cred/buzz, etc.

People probably won't accept it until the inevitable is obvious but WWE 2016 is essentially WCW 1999 at this point. People can say "WWE will never die". Yeah, it may not die in our lifetime but that is not to say it won't. Every great empire doesn't last forever.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm mostly still just annoyed that after watching them fight every fucking week for over a month, and after they put on a damn good match at Clash of Champions despite the bullshit no contest ending, the final pay-off for Sheamus and Cesaro's feud is... Mick Foley slaps them in a tag team together and all we get is them running through some local fucking jobbers? Fucking hell.

RAW was dogshit.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

BigBoyEra said:


> Hey guys new to the forum here! I agree with what the user said above, right now I cant see what direction they are going with anyone right now. But god do I love me some Chris Jericho hahaha. I think he just has............ IT!


Hey, welcome to the forum! 

Yeah, Chris Jericho is entertaining. Anyways, hope to see you on the next Raw discussion/reaction thread assuming that next week's episode isn't shitty lol


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

October has become the worst month of the year for wwe annually. They still don't care to compete with mnf, they phone in each raw and ppv, they spend half the shows spamming their pink gear, getting titus and Roman to endorse the cancer survivors, Steph does several philanthropy ads about how great wwe is... I can't wait.

Give you nxt Owens..... You ain't gonna see the nxt versions of any of the call ups. Once they make it to the mains, they gotta tone down their shit. No one hot in nxt is gonna make a Damn bit of difference.


----------



## chejser (Apr 3, 2016)

I watched the shortened version on YouTube, but this was a good RAW. Cruserweights are a great addition, despite the current lack of charisma. I kinda regret not watching the Cruserweight Classic, because their matches on RAW have been great so far. Cesaro and Sheamus are also fun to watch and Jericho is the most entertaining he's been in ages, even though his promos are usually too long and somewhat repetitive. The only downside right now are Reigns and The New Day.


----------

